# Sims Addicts Part 11 ~ Apartment Life is out! ~



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning ladies!!!

Apartment Life is out over here today (assume it is out over there as well)!!!!!!!!!    So I thought I would start a new thread!

Don't expect to hear from me for the next week!  It is late night shopping here tonight so I will be buying it later!

Woooooohooooooooo!

Hugs 

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Er, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!     It comes out tomorrow here   

Right, anyone know how I can back my game up, and then load all that info back in iyswim? I have loads of teens I'm going to send to college soon - all the Desi kids (Contrary, Aspir, Joque) went to Uni, along with 2 townies I sent there, and a korean brother and sister I made, and they've all turned into adults and had kids (well, 2 of them haven't sprogged yet, must work on that, although may adopt some kids, as I never do it, and hope it might even out my gene pool a bit, atm all the teens have black hair, apart from one who has brown) and I'm sending them all to college, along with Tina Traveller, when she's a teen, Julien Cooke's 3 kids, Natasha Una's daughter and John and Sharon Moles daughter too. Then the plan is they will all live in apartments.

So yeah, any help with backing the game up muchly appreciated. And Sue, I'm very jealous!! You will have to post some screenshots for us!

Love Laura xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry I have no idea how to back up your game - I hope you can figure it out!  I don't think I will be getting apartment life as I want to get Sims 3 when it comes out next year  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry Laura!

I didn't realise it came out a day later there.  I will post something later - let me have a couple of hours playtime first!

There are spells and witches in this one, and you can ride a broomstick - I didn't read that in the pre-release stuff!

It has just loaded on my computer, just going to start S2!  I will let you know how it goes!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

First update - new place Belladonna Cove

Just loading the cove, you know where it says "creating....." Pets, weather, etc - it has just come up with "creating magic" !!!!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I will keep adding to this post as I find new things!

You can change the colour of the ceiling - and also another view option of 45 degree angle, so you can look upwards to change it!

You can position pictures more, not just put them on the wall but position them higher or lower.  So you can have one picture above another.

Monkey bars, play tower, roundabout and slide for kids.  Also one of those spring loaded horses!

Under all the musical instruments there is a microphone.

There is a romantic bed, also a bed built into the wall.

You can have drainpipes going up the side of the house (they are included under decorations).  You can also have a air vent for the cooker

Nothing new under "water" or "kitchen applicances"

Under electrical items there is only a home theatre tv for 10,000 simoleons - also snack vending machines.

Under cars there is a helicopter!

Under pets there is an indoor dog pen - for your little furry friends!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Under personality there is an reputation button (top left hand corner of the screen) "Sims can develop their reputation based on their activities in a community lot with members of the neighbourhood.  To increase reputations have your Sim perform friendly socials while unfriendly socials lower them."

My new Sim's reputation is "Average Cabbage"!!!!!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You can also do gestures to other Sims - High Five, Tough Handshake, Earthy Hug, Kiss Kiss Darling and Fake out!

You can also "tell a story" with various subjects - Mechanics, Fame, Computers, Sports and Art

Also "jump rope"

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Showing the new kids playground things!









Skipping Sim!


















You can see the new spiral staircase!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Walk in wardrobe



























You can't see the other Sims that live in the flats - they are shaded out.


















A block of flats with a kids play area and a couple of single parents living there.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry - the photos looked closer up when I took them!

Hopefully that will be enough to wet your appitite - let me know if you want photos of anything else.

Off - finally - to play!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow that looks fantastic! xxx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG how busy have you been?!?!?!   Have you had any time for gameplay with all that picture taking?

yay magic!    I wondered whether they'd put any of the Makin' Magic bits in the Sims 2. yay to positioning pictures, and to more playground stuff too!   Also yay to spiral staircases, I missed them!   Are there any nice new hairstyles/clothes? 

I am soooooooooo jealous by the way, still, I need to back up my game before I install anyway. . . .

Thanks for taking the time to do all those great screenshots for us, hope you are back simming now  

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't had chance to look at clothes!

Just clicked on the bookcase and "study" - there is now our old friends cooking, mechanical, cleaning and parenting - along with fire safety, anger management, lifelong happiness, physiology and couples counseling!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Using the phone you can put it on silent mode, with the two choices of screening calls or Turn off phone.  

Using the phone you can hire a butler!!!!   In the same way you would hire a maid.

With the kissing, there is now an option to "suck face"!

Only been playing it a couple of minutes an my sim is married on her first date!

There are a few new female hair styles, most of them are pony tails.  There is also an option for a witches hat.

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Married on her first date Was that witchcraft?  

Turning the phone to silent/screening calls would be great, I get so annoyed by mine, especially the hobby ones, grrrrrr!

"fire safety, anger management, lifelong happiness, physiology and couples counseling! "

 Fire safety I get, they do need to be taught that standing and yelling/waving arms about does not put out a fire, but anger management?!?! and the rest of them?!?!?!

Oh, I've been meaning to ask for ages, you know with the genie's lamp, what does asking for beauty bestow, cos there seems to be no difference? And also peace of mind, what does that do? Anyone know?

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Laura!

I forgot to mention with the hair that there is a new long hair style with different colour slides on one side.

No - that wasn't withcraft, she already had two attraction lighting bolts for him when I started the game, so I phoned him up for a date and they got on well and he wanted to get engaged, and the rest is history!

I did (for the interests of FF research!) do Couples Counseling. It is only a one off (like the parenting), and it just says afterwards that perhaps I could help couples who have problems (or something along those lines) - not sure what else it does. I will have to google that tomorrow!

I think the beauty lamp option makes you irresistible to everyone, maximum 3 lightning bolts attraction. I know one of the options has that effect, I _think_ it is the beauty one.

Not sure how to turn into a witch, I suppose you have to meet an existing witch and get your friendship level up with her and there will probably be an option, but I haven't tried it yet - something for tomorrow! The matchmaking woman now sells a potion to turn you back into a human if you "accidentally" become a witch!

Off to get some sleep - more Simming tomorrow night! This time tomorrow you can all join in!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG! SUE!
 

BRB I want to find the info for Laura re backing up OK

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura MTS2 is down for maintance but they have a guide, Ive just found this
http://www.sims99.com/wiki/Back_Up_Sims_2

Ive moved my downloads folder out before now and moved it back having to unzip everything again, but Ive not done a full back up - sorry.

/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Woweee, it looks great  I've not pre-ordered, so will be hitting the shops tomorrow to buy it. Prob won't get chance to play til Sat though - booooo   

Laura - You're good backing it all up. I usually just stick in the CD and keep my fingers crossed   The sims are always just doing the same stuff as when I left them. No doubt I'll regret it one day when the whole thing crashes. I've been so lucky with my games though. Never had to do a re-install or had any bugs, etc. Gosh, hope I've not jinxed it now with this being the last EP! Good luck with getting it all sorted. 

Oh and   to one of your sims being able to teleport!   I haven't found the gene's lamp yet either. Where is it? Have found the voodoo doll though, which is fun. Just wish (Sue, close your eyes to this bit   ) it had option to kill sim as one was really annoying mine the other day and had a want to see the annoying one's ghost. Would've been great if i could've just got rid there and then!  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Your order for The Sims 2: Apartment Life
> (with Play.com Exclusive TV & Stand Unlock Code) (Expansion Pack) has been posted


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi  - Woohooo   

Oh,meant to say. Thank goodness about being able to put phones on silent. Those phones really annoy me, especially after I've used the friendship or love candles cheat and then don't want my sim to bother with them anymore and they just keep pestering to keep up the friendship   

Loving the look of the new playground stuff and spiral staircases too. Ohhhh, I can't wait!   

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for that Dizzi, fingers crossed it's backed up properly, and I can figure out how to integrate it back into my game without bu88ering up the whole thing! Can you imagine how gutted I'd be if I manage to mess up the game and have to, say, reinstall all of them   However, every time I've installed a new EP all the neighbourhoods return to default, which is actually ok usually, as by that time I'm bored by whoever I'm playing, but this time I've got all the teens to sort out (have just had Tina Traveller turn into a teen, only a couple more to go before I send them to uni).

Jayne - there is a genie lamp already in. . .  I'm pretty sure it's the Aspir family (couple, daughter, and grandad). Also, one of my other couple's has received it, I think you get it form having a few maxed out/high hobby levels. Which, incidentally, I'm having trouble with tonight - hobbies, was playing the Traveller family, and could seem to find any of their favourite hobbies, you know when it gets hte white glow around it. I know it's not necessary, but it was bugging me. Yes, the voodoo doll is fun, guess The Sims can't really advocate murder though (even if it does give you the ability to remove ladders whilst people are swimming   have yet to kill off any of my oldies still. . .) I think it's soooo funny when two sims have an argument then get the want to see that Sims ghost!! it happened between a brother and sister on mine  

I didn't pre-order either, but there's a game 20 mins down the road from me so   they will have it in, or will be gutted! If so, I have some leftover bolognese stuff that I made today, so instead of slaving away over a stove for an hour during the boys nap tomorrow, will just reheat that and guess what I will be doing instead   (I bet you now one or both will refuse to nap!)

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good morning ladies!

5am here, guess what I am doing!    

Talking of the lamp, I had something weird happen to me a few weeks ago.  Every time my teen phoned the blind date woman she creeped up to the house and left a lamp, then creeped off again!  I couldn't interact with her at all!  But at least I ended up with 5 lamps!

Jayne, what annoys me is when you get phone calls to tell you that you have access to a hobby place, and then you get a phone call to ask if you want a subscription to a magazine.  

Hope it turns up today Dizzi!

Sims just loaded - talk to you later!  Going to try to play a different family, one where there is another family in the block of flats.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Under "play" with toddlers, you can now play peek-a-boo!

When you play with children there is an option to swing them around!

Just got friendly with one of the other Sims (for info, the two adults in the block of flats with the kids play area outside - she has the 3 lightning bolt attraction to him - if anyone wants to play them!), and one of the options has come up to cuddle under the stars!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just married my neighbours and moved them into a much bigger house - with a helipad on the roof!

Unfortunately I have to go to work    Talk to you all later!  

Happy playing!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue 

I cant believe youve been up since the early hours and playing and your _now_ off to work 

I am supposed to be eating my breakfast but I am sooooo tired I cant face it! will have a banana at work today.
I dont think I am going to get a proper play until next weekend tbh  just so much to do.

Laura  the boys Nap for you to play, that is assuming your able to grab a copy.
got to go


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am seiously sick!  I left work 2 hours early, it is gorgeous weather outside and I am going to play more Sims!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue 

My copy diddnt arrive today - but it should tommorow your earlier screen shots are keeping me going tho,
Guess we know where Laura Jane and Bee Bee are ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you big sympathetic hugs Dizzi.  I am surprised you didn't go there and beat it out of them!  

I will post some more pics later - especially for you!  

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hellooooo  

Got my copy  Not loaded it up yet though, but plan on playing tomorrow  

Laura - Am going to try and find that lamp - ta for the info   Did you get your copy? 

Sue - Think the phone calls are a like real life cold calling. That irritates the heck out of me too   
So funny that you were up early before work to play   Sign of a true Sims Addict that   Confused as to whether your sickness was real or whether you were just desperate to get back to Sims    Hope the latter, because I don't want you to be poorly  

Dizzi -   Hope your game arrives tomorrow and you do get a chance to have a play over the weekend. 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

God I feel so ashamed and dirty!  My Sim has been having ...... *looks around to see who is about* ...... an extra marital relationship    *Sue hangs her head in shame*

I went to the clothes shop, just to see what new clothes there were and I got chatting to another Sim who seemed to be impressed with me, she then said (something else that seems to be new with AL) that she knows just the person for me, and would I like to go on a blind date!!!!  Out of curiosity I said yes, and one thing lead to another ....     I feel like I should apologise to my own DH for having such impure thoughts! 

Jayne - I meant sick in the head, not physically sick!  At work I am taking over admin from England, half moved across in April and the rest is moving over in October.  Because I don't have enough work at the moment for a full day, I am helping with the Dutch admin.  But because in October I will be doing solely the admin for England they have hired an extra member of staff to help on the Dutch side, so I am giving as much as possible to the new guy so he can learn the job, leaving me with very little work.  So to cut that long story short, I ran out of work today, so I left early!  We can work flexitime and I have plus 48 hours, so I can have a couple of hours off!

Have fun tomorrow!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

ROFL!! I soooooo jinxed myself! Aiden didn't nap today  I managed to play for about an hour while he entertained himself though  Also, they've only just gone down, was hoping I'd be on here from 8, oh well. . . .I've had a peek at the Cho and Riley families (in same block) and a posh family, ca'nt remember their name now, but it's mum dad and teenage son.

I don't know if this is new, but it's the first time I've seen it: a toddler dancing solo to the stereo music. So cute, kind of shuffling on her bum  Also, you can woohoo in the walk in closet, the sims I played earlier woohoo'd in their teen sons closet - that's so wrong! There is an "introduce to neighbour" interaction. I'm going to go in a min and try the sisters that seem to be making friends with witches.

i'm finding that they all have a fiar amount of money, the single dad (Timothy Riley) has £32000 when you start, so no idea why he hasn't bought his own place and is renting Since he has o much cash, I thought i'd hire him a butler. Was hoping the butler would cook high skill meals, as Timothy only has 2 cooking skill points and had invited the headmaster, but butler only made lunch meat sandwiches. No idea how, but the headmaster got 27 points from spaghetti and santa cookies  also 15 from "Schmooze" even though I didn't schmooze him - am wondering whether having a butler helped 

Anyway, here are a few screenshots from me, nothing exciting http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Apartment%20life/?albumview=slideshow

Right, I'm off!

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay, I can't wait! Just read the booklet that comes with the game and that along with all the info in here is making it unbearable. So, going to load it up now   

Sue - So funny about you feeling ashamed of your sim having an affair   Kill her for her sins!      (Soweeeee   ) 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

She must be punished!   You are too evil, Jayne!

I am just hoping her DH doesn't find out.  I have already given him more "attention" since she has been home!   

I was the same when I read the instruction booklet - all that information - eeek!!  What to do first?!  

Sue  

(I know it is 3am, I just woke up and my computer was still on.  Don't think I am still playing Sims at 3am!  I am off back to sleep!)


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you sure you weren't playing .  I think there is so much I still have to learn about Sims 2!!!  I have had it since it came out and added expansion packs but I just play along with my own little peeps and I don't know about half the stuff you lot are talking about lol - think I need educating! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok - I admit to loading it on the computer so it was ready for when I woke up this morning!    THEN I went back to sleep!

I am playing with the Newsons (from the family bin), if you want a challenge then play with them!  6 kids - orphans, living together - no parental superivison whatsoever!  I admit to using motherlode and maxmotives cheats!  

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow - sounds like a handful! I didn't even know there were cheats - must be incredibly behind! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Bee Bee, if you do CTRL Shift and C all at the same time - that is the cheat menu.

motherlode - 50,000 Simoleons

moveobjects on - it is obvious what that does!  I use it to delete things that you can't ordinarily delete - like weeds and leaves in autumn.  The gardener doesn't seem to manage to do everything I am paying him for!  

maxmotives - surprise surprise, it max's out all the motives for all Sims in the household.  I have used it with the Newson family just so they get time to do everything!  The oldest child has to go to school, do homework, work on his own goals as well as teach the two youngest toddlers how to walk, go to the potty, speak etc etc!  So I use maxmotives and the Sims don't sleep!  I only use it in such circumstances because it gets too easy and boring if I use it all the time.  Now the two youngest have grown into children I will stop using it.  

  DH wants to go shopping  

Sue 

ps - type "exit" to close the cheat screen.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahhh excellent!!  Sorry to hear you have to go out shopping  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Back now!  

Now who left the computer on with The Sims running.......    

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bee Bee there is a thread of FAQ's for the sims 2 with lots of hints and stuff,
but if theres anything you want/need to know post here I am sure one of us can help, 

Sue     I wont   you as your playing for me 

My game diddn't arrive    so it will be tuesday before I get to play as I am at work till 6 and at the pictures for 8 
( seeing mamma mia at last   )

Jayne & Laura well whats your verdicts on the last EP before Sims 3 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, had to let DH play the pc, so am only just going on in a minute  verdict is. . . .still out, cos I haven't had that much time to play yet. I like the witches though, I forget their names now, I had to give them a makeover, they're only young but had horrible frumpy hair, I hate the Maxis bobs. The "good" one is in love with. . . oh I dunno, soem fella beginning with G from another lot, through no intervention on my part, they must have done some interaction while I wasn't looking that made love blossom. I have updated my pics if ayone wants a look http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Apartment%20life/?albumview=slideshow

Dizzi - I can't believe it didn't turn up!!!  Hope you're enjoying Mama Mia, seems everyone I know has seen it, and asks if I have, but noone thought to invite me 

Sue - hows the cheating harlot you're playing doing, still living a lie?  Have you passed out from exhaustion yet?

Love Laura xx
/links


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh no - Laura's found more ways to kill off Sims!    

After seeing your piccies I am going to play with the sisters today.  Do you have to choose whether to study good or bad magic, or can you study both?  

Sending big comforting hugs to Dizzi.  Perhaps you can move Sims Sunday to Tuesday??  

Hugs


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening all

Well I have been playing, but not with the new EP   still games a bit buggy again so its time for a change 

Laura, no one invited me either, so I have asked a fellow FF'r if she would like to see it with me tommorow. Will peek at your pictures next 

Bee Bee what have you been up to in simland ?

Sue you still playing hun ? Hows that floozy of yours   Sims will be All next weekend, i might ask for a hiatus from FF  

Jayne hope your game installed Ok and that your having some fun.

Back soon, Yes the Sims are calling, Zoe is married finaly and has a baby daughter of her own, now shall history repeat itself  . . .  think Daddy might die this time  and then they can live with grandad . . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't played with my floosy today!  Been playing a bit with the witch sisters!  Samantha had a daughter that I named Tabatha, not sure where I got that name from!  (or are you lot too young to remember the original Bewitched??!)

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I haven't managed to play all this week!!  I am enjoying free time a lot still though! xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What do you do on Sundays Bee Bee


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol well today we took the car to get some new tyres this morning, then took my neice out for lunch, then took her home ( she lives 45 minutes away), once we had dropped her home we then drove another 40 minutes to see my Mum in hospital, then it was an hour and 20 minutes journey home, got in, had a shower, had dinner and just sat down in the last half hour to catch up on here  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

you sound as busy as me !

you need to book next Sunday as a Sim Sunday 

take some "me" time 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan - I have explained to Mum that I wont be up to see her much this week as I don't know when we will have scans etc and she understands so that's cool - don't let me forget it  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Off topic - good luck Bee Bee!  Hope everything goes ok with the scans  

Dizzi is right - Sundays are Sim Sundays!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello  

Have been playing lots today, but not really with the appartments   Pleased to say the game installed perfectly though   I was going to play the witchy sisters, but ended up playing with the oldie Carolos and getting him married to Jessica. I'm still loving Bon Voyage, so they've just honeymooned in Twiki and have made a honeymoon baby. Once baby is born I'm going to wait for Carlos to die (naturally you'll be pleased to hear Sue   ) and then go play the witchy sisters. Jessica is going to be traumatised forever by the loss of Carlos and never marry again. She's a money sim, so going to try and get her to permanent platinum aspiration. Was wondering, if both parents die (  ) does the baby get taken by the social worker and then become adopted? Anyone tried it? Seems to cruel for even me to do. I'm still in bits over Dizzi killing off Zoe's mum and that pic of the ghost at the side of the crib   How could you do it Dizzi, how could you!   

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice to hear that you do have moral limits Jayne!  

I don't know what happens if both parents die, but in the family bin included with AL there is a family with two teenagers, two children and two toddlers - no parents.  Teenagers can go live on their own at college or stay on their own at home, but if a child/baby is left alone too many times then then the social worker is called.  So, I think that as long as the child is a teenager then there is no problem, anything younger and they will probably be taken into care.

Or perhaps a child/baby might get moved into the family bin and you could incorporate it into one of your other families.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning

Laura I looked at your pictures last night and all I can say is WOW!!

I am loving the witches! your screen shots made me drool! 

Sue I am too young to remember the original bewitched       

Bee Bee    Hope we inspie you to find some time to play.

Jayne,   If both parents die then yes the baby is taken into care and the next family that adopt get the baby . . .
  well it works with toddlers  

Well work is calling but the EP should be here after work for me to at least look at the pictures in the booklet.

Bye all

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Has it arrived, Dizzi?  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YES! I am just in from work DH is cooking Tea Ive made a drink logged in to this thread whilst ripping the celophane off the EP 
I wont load it until tommorow as I am off to the pictures at 7.50 so Just whizzing round my boards/threads on FF till teas ready 
Back soon

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Have fun Dizzi!  What are you going to see?  We will be going to the pictures next weekend, the weather is going to be sh*tty and we have a 2 tickets for price of one voucher.

Have fun Simming tomorrow!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mama Mia
Got to sort the Quiz Questions out before I can play tommorow, and go to the gym, Teas ready byeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You sound busy busy!  You will have to let us know what the film is like. 

Will you need my help tomorrow evening?

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Ooooh!!!! How cross am I!!!

Didn't realise this thread was here.

Been wondering why there was no notification emails for the other thread and tonight I figured out why.     

You lot do make me laugh!!

Especially Jayne and Sue with the killing off of Sims.

I have to hold my hands up and admit to removing the pool ladder as well.  Never again though cos the ghost of the drown victims leave puddles of water all over the lot.   Made me so cross I ended up deleting the tomb stone which I hate doing.  Tried it recently but chickened out and started feeling guilty so put the ladder back. 

I hate playing oldies so I try and get them electrocuted by repairing items.  Not had any success with that one yet though.

Love the piccies Sue and Laura!!

Mine came today.  I have it loaded but have yet to play (been too busy reading this thread).

Not played much at all this last few weeks what with school holidays and starting business, but intend to get in some serious game play this next week or two.

I am hopeless at taking piccies, I always tend to miss the important opportunities.

Jayne I am the same where as I just stick the disc in and hope for the best.

Well I'm going to try and get some play in before bed.

Byeeeeee

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley  
I thought we'd lost you, Glad your all caught up, I hope you get chance to play soon, 
you can move urns/gravestones to a community lot, so you could create a graveyard 

Sue Quiz, 
hmm if your free great, but its a BB mid week eviction so I am not sure we will have many quizzers  

Film was fantastic - loved it - Just got in waiting for DH to come home so poped in here, catch youi all soon

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello fellow simmers  

Not had time to play today. 

Sue - Hmmm, not sure about the moral limits. I may have had to try it if nobody could've answered me   

Dizzi - I hope that doesn't mean you've tried killing off both parents of a toddler   You haven't, have you?   Bet you have!    Glad you enjoyed the film  Fab to hear your EP is with you  Enjoy  

Shelly - Hellooooooo   Electrocution is a good one - zero mechanical skills, low energy, and go repair lots of electrical things over and over again. Gets them in the end   Lot of hassle though, it's much easier to box them in (so you don't have to watch) and starve them  (I have visions of Sue just fainting at the mere thought   )

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Smelling salts, has anyone got any smelling salts??  

Dizzi, don't say that people would rather watch that trashy nonsense than enjoy one of your fantastic quizzes?    Glad you enjoyed the film.

Nice to see you here Shelly!  Oldies are good for baby sitting purposes and cooking, not much else!!!  I use them and abuse them for those purposes alone, I don't murder them!   

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue -   at the smelling salts   

BTW, heaps of luck for your test date. Not long now    

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  @ smelling salts ! Love it

Well still not loaded my game   I can get an hour or so before the quiz tonight 

Back Soon

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I still don't think I am going to get AL.  I've had a play on sims this afternoon though woo!!  xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi  

Dizzi - Get playing!   

Bee Bee - Glad you had a chance to have a little play  

My game's just loaded up, so going to play the witchy sisters for a bit  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its Loaded and Ive retained my CC woo hoo been playing for a couple of hours,
just loaded the sisters house, for after Quiz  

the house needs a major re vamp   
I am hoping I can make the good witch, then create the Halliwell sisters and be introduced  
Charmed Sims - then FRIENDS  here I come 

Anyone moved a room mate in with them yet ?

Bee Bee Obviously we are going to be AL nuts atm,
but chip in with what your sims are doing or maybe upload some screen shots, dont be a stranger ok 

Back soon Have fun


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oooo, Dizzi, I'm loving the plan about the Charmed sisters  I have lots of charmed CC, including actual Sims. Not sure I can actually be bothered doing it all, but looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Friends sounds good to  

x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I wont be - I haven't played any of the story people - I have just made up my own and made up my own town! xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bee do you like flipping houses


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

What does flipping houses mean - am I being thick? xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry no - Flipping meands to change a house by re decorating/renovating sometimes to a set budget/goal

Hope that helps
Good Night all
Happy simming 
And *Sue*


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

ahhh I am with you now - yes I do!!!  xxx Night hun xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh dear, look at the time!   Have just finished playing! Ah well, I'm an insomniac anyhow, so probably wouldn't be asleep even if I were in bed    Haven't even gone near the witchy sisters or an appartment yet either as been so engrossed in the Contender household. 

Bee Bee - I used to do the same as you and only make up my own sims, etc. Found though that by having a little play with some of the pre made families, you get to see some of the stuff the game can offer that you may miss by just playing your own. Then again, this is the sort of game that can be played whatever way you enjoy really. So if you're happy doing you're own thing, then go for it  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Sorry no - Flipping meands to change a house by re decorating/renovating sometimes to a set budget/goal


Budget??  We have budgets on these things?? 

Thanks for the hugs Dizzi.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> Budget??  We have budgets on these things??


    _Sometimes_

Jayne  ( that will be me on Friday ) which is the contender family 

I played for a bit last night I extended the second level of the sisters house and completly re decorated,
then gave each of them a make over so I could tell them apart, I used my friendship candles as they both want woo hoo, but they brought a man each but the relationships scores were zero  So I am guessing the new reputation score thingy affects our simslice friendship/love candles 

Well work is calling, take care all

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah cool I will try adding some of the families into my town! xxx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue -  LOL, I know, you're houses are amazing, I think we should be really cruel next time and make a really small budget  You're even worse than me for what time you're still up playing! 

Did anyone else take ages realising that the new bookcase (In witchy sisters house, and blonde guy with adopted gigner daughter house) is actually a secret door, or was that just me? 

jayne - what has that randy old goat (contender) been up to then? So far he's woohoo's that divorced blonde trailer trash woman, and the black mohican haired woman.

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Just seen your signature. I'm sorry hun. Huge  

Dizzi - Yes, I noticed that with the friendship and love candles  Shame really as was planning to use them to get the reputation points up. Contender family is just the 'single old randy goat' that Laura's referring to   

Laura - Well, he's actually married the trailer trash girl and she is now pg. I've decided they are going to be loyal to each other as he's a popularity sim as opposed to a romance one. 
Will keep an eye out for the secret door  

Not played yet today, but before I went to bed last night I did venture into the witchy sisters' house and made one of them a good witch. That was it though. It all looks very interesting and looking forward to exploring further  

x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay - I played for most of the afternoon yesterday - obviously don't have AL  but made some new houses and progressed a few of my characters - how do you take the pictures?  Not sure how you do it otherwise I would post a few! xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Beebee if you take a look here and I will help more later 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=44736.msg557243#msg557243

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks hun I shall read that in a bit xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hows everyone 

Are you stuck in sim land or bogged down with real life 

Ive managed a play both Friday & Saturday and had an hour this morning, I diddnt back up my game when I installed AL but some of my families are still there and cruicially so are some of the changes I made to the vacation islands  Ive moved away from the new Neighbourhood belladona cove as Desrid ? has all the +hoods, vaction, uni etc, and obviously characters and buildings Ive spent a lot of time on, strangly the lucky family is divided, as in the half I wanted gone and the half I spilt ( the cheating half) remain 
Oh well 
Ive had an internet hunt for some hints and tips for AL, 
and Ive took a few screenshots whilst playing, but Ive not got a good story on the go at the momnet, cant seem to get my imagination to buzz 

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/A%20Life/?albumview=slideshow

Anyone got a challenge or Flip to post 

~Dizzi~
I found a building tutorial for apartments 
http://thesims2.ea.com/getcoolstuff/apt_building_tutorial.pdf

See you later with more screen shots 

/links


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to play  but I want to get some in this evening!  xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I had a little play yesterday evening. Played with the witchy sisters (made one good and one evil) and split them up and moved the good into an appartment, as not played with that yet. She went to one of the new community lots and learned how to breakdance. I like the new vending machines in the game  I like the spells too, but think like with all the other gimmicky parts of the game (vampires, werewolves, etc.) they become boring very quickly for me. Still just enjoy simply playing out their lives in good or bad ways  

Dizzi - I've moved away from Bella Donna Cove too. Didn't like it much. Have stuck all the Maxis families into the bin and moving them into houses in Desiderata(?). Like you, had spent lot of time with families and houses there, and I like that neighburhood  
Hope your imaginations sparks up soon. I'm hopeless, I never really have a plan for my sims. Just go with whatever I feel like at the time.

Going to have a look at your pics now  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Think I've had a Sims disaster (maybe it's my penance for all the ones I've killed and now they're getting their own back!   ). 

As I posted to Dizzi yesterday. I'd moved all the families from Bella Donna Cove (as don't want to play that neighbourhood anymore) and planned to then move them all into houses and build appartments in Desiderata Valley. Well, when I went into Desiderata none of the Bella Donna Cove families were in the families bin. They were there when I went back into Bella Donna Cove. So in my infinite wisdom I decided to delete Bella Donna Cove (DOH!) thinking the sims in the bin would then appear in Desiderata Valley. Did they heck. They're gone  Now it's not like I'd put much work into them - only played the old guy and one of the witchy sisters, but how on earth now am I going to have a witchy family. I also wanted to have some green people in Desiderata, but again, can't move them. Can people from different neighbourhoods meet Downtown or somewhere? I may try and reinstall AL and see if they all come back, but probably won't work. I'm not going down the route of uninstalling everything and putting it all back. Ahhhhhhh  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne Dont panic! My Sim from Desre do da met a witch on the community lot! 
So its possible obviously the relationship will need more work,
Its only if we start flipping some AL lots you may want he neighbourhood back, I will see if theres a way to re install that neighbourhood 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Phew,thanks Dizzi  

Well, I've created a brand new Bella Donna Cove with mix of houses and appartments. Going to create a single female sim now and send her off to community lots a lot until she finds a witch to be friends with. Maybe the friendship candle hack will bring one up, and then I can just work on relationship. 

Not to bothered about the flipping lots side of it if honest. All those maxis made families though that came with the game, and I never played half of them or saw half of the houses. Ah well, Sims 3 will be here soon and we'll be deleting the lot!   It's just a game! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool - Have fun, Ive just seen the time and I need my bed! Back soon 

~Dizzi~

PS 
Bee Bee


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks hun - been playing Sims a bit this evening but couldn't settle on one lot! xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

So, Beebee, what do you do with your Sims? We were talking a while back how we all seem to play in our own particular way. Marie for instance only plays a certain family for a certain amount of time and then onto the next and rotates very strictly. Some of us won't let our Sims have afairs and then are riddled with guilt if they do (Sue!  ). I play quite randomly, but tend to let them have good lives until they get old and then well, sometimes that pool ladder mysteriously disappears   So, how about you?  

x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol I haven't killed any of mine off at all :O!!!

I just made my own little town and put my own families in it, although since I added free time I have allowed a few ready made families in! xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Fab, enjoy  

That's the great thing about Sims, it's so open to variations of gameplay. 

I'm hoping to have another little play later this afternoon  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi  

How's everyone doing in Sim land?  

I think my deletion disaster may have been a blessing in disguise as I wouldn't have done this otherwise, and am quite enjoying creating my own little neighbourhood  Going to make it very multicultural with witches (yep, I found one downtown and am a very happy bunny now  ), vampires, gardening green sims, werewolves, zombies, etc.   Once it's all underway and established, I'll post some pics. That could be quite a way off mind as I'm a terribly slow player  

Off to have a little play now though  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That sounds cool Jayne!  All the misfits of society in one place!!!  

Are you considering breading outside their species  That would be interesting!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oooo, maybe. Hadn't thought about that. A plant sim and a vampire wouldn't work though as one loves daylight and the other hates it   Imagine the babies would just come out as regular infants. Saw a wicked green witch cat last night though downtown  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I cant play till at least friday  

Keep posting here please when you play so I can feel involved, 
Where Laura & Shelle gone


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I am still here, have been lurking, not much time to post or play   Had half hour with the witch sims yesterday, went to the Fortress of Darkness Magic lot, which basically seems to be the equivalent of the Hobby lots, but for witches. Also, have married that Riley and Cho family, and am going to make the daughters hate eachother   Moved the Newson family (foster siblings) into a house, and I know it's just a game, but I'm absurdly proud of them, no parents to look after them, but not doing too badly at school. It was rough when the youngest two were siblings, much better  now they're all kids. I'm kind of annoyed though that all the families in Belladonna start out with a ridiculous amount of money, I like something to work towards, which is why I rarely use the money cheats, with so much money I kind of get a bit bored once I've redecorated their house. I'm loving doing up the apartments though, have loads of pictures I needto upload. 

Are any of you noticing your Sims doing romantic interactions with other sims without you making them? No matter how high the relationship, before I installed AL, they would never take the relationship to the next level, but now I've had 3 couples made without me initiating it   Yesterday the mean witch sister got pink hearts with Armand DeBateau or whatever his name was by doing: hug. . . .squeeze without me initiating it.

Anyway, not really feeling the Belladonna families, will stick with for a while, then go back to Desiderata methinks.

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Moved the Newson family (foster siblings) into a house, and I know it's just a game, but I'm absurdly proud of them, no parents to look after them, but not doing too badly at school. It was rough when the youngest two were siblings, much better now they're all kids.


 SNAP!!

Ive got to go to bed, glad youve posted laura and managed a wee play ((hug))

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That group are my favourite family from AL, like Laura I had a sense of pride when they grew up well.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok I admit I used the max motives cheat with the orphans once or twice when things looked really bad!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ok I admit I used the max motives cheat with the orphans once or twice when things looked really bad!


Urm...... only once or twice You obviously did better than me!! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Create Mansions and Gardens for your Sims!
The Sims2 Mansion & Garden Stuff is coming!

Re-create your Sims homes into luxurious mansions with all-new items.

Add new character to your Sims estates with exotic columns, stunning new archways, chic ceiling fans, sweeping grand staircases, and beautifully designed windows, doors and roofs.

Completely re-invent your Sims' gardens with a colorful foundation of flower beds and shrubs including delicate irises, cheerful daylilies, and bright sunflowers.

Choose from three new themes to re-imagine and re-make the exteriors of your Sims' estates.

Moroccan - Transform your Sims' homes into imposing Moroccan palaces with lush Mediterranean gardens.

Art Deco - Build luxury estates that are classic yet bold with this glamorous "Old Hollywood" style.

Second Empire - Create grand manors and sculpted landscapes with this romantic and elegant theme.

Brand new items.
Architectural elements include solar panels as well as all new windows, doors, roofs, and fencing to build the mansion of your Sims' dreams.

Choose from a variety of bold sculptures, fountains, and topiaries to add an artistic element to your Sims' relaxing garden hideaway 

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG OMG!!! When?? lol xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Mansions and Gardens part 2


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh wow! That looks so good! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Beebee said:


> OMG OMG!!! When?? lol xxx


IT DOESN'T SAY BEEBEE!!!!  

me want - ME WANT!!!!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

oh no! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just went on the message board and someone there said "Ship Date: November 14, 2008"

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I WANT!

and I want the fairy sculpture! 
and I want to play now so


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh wow, it does look good  Can't help wondering how much more they want to fleece out of us though before Sims 3 comes out. There was us thinking AL was the last EP! Bet there'll be another after this too. 

I do want it, but not sure my PC could handle it. My game runs incredibly slowly if I use large lots, which would probably be best for this sort of EP   Suppose I could create mini mansions    (kinda defeats the object don't you think  ). 

I haven't played all week. Lost interest a little bit again. Not sure why. Might fire it up and have a little play on Sun though. 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I love my mansions, I find it difficult to live in an appartment!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Ooooooh!!!!  

Jayne - you know you're soooo going to get it   Actually, I'm not into mansions so much, I like little houses, but will get it for the extra furniture, and esp the new garden stuff!

Haven't played properly in ages, just half hour here and there. made Gabriel Green into a warlock, what a daft hat!   he's also wooing the Infallibly Good Witch - what would happen if Imove her in, do you think? Another witch take her place, like when you move in one of the teachers from a hobby lot?  

Going to finish visiting the forums I go on then I'm on the Sims!!!

Anyone built any apartments from scratch yet?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ShortyPie said:


> Ooooooh!!!!
> 
> Jayne - you know you're soooo going to get it  Actually, I'm not into mansions so much, I like little houses, but will get it for the extra furniture, and esp the new garden stuff!
> 
> ...


Snap about the mansions! and Yep Ive built an apartment building from scratch will upload piccys on Sunday 

Just whizzed 6 sims through Uni - next stop LIFE !


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

ShortyPie said:


> Jayne - you know you're soooo going to get it


  Ermmmm, maybe  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ShortyPie said:


> Haven't played properly in ages, just half hour here and there. made Gabriel Green into a warlock, what a daft hat!  he's also wooing the Infallibly Good Witch - what would happen if Imove her in, do you think? Another witch take her place, like when you move in one of the teachers from a hobby lot?


I didn't know you could have warlocks. One of my witches was married and I tried to get her husband to ask her about witchcraft and there wasn't an option. I thought that meant that it could only be done by female Sims and that it was sexist!

Am I the only one who likes my houses the bigger the better?!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ive built an apartment building from scratch will upload piccys on Sunday


Dizzi!!!! I have tried to build an appartment building but I have come across a couple of problems. I have put the right doors to allocate the spaces as seperate flats, but when I look at the building on the neighbourhood it counts it as one large building with a value of £400,000 ish. How do I make it so each flat has a rentable value? And where to I find the postboxes for the appartments?

Pkease don't tell me I have done it all wrong!  I have looked on the guide but it only says how to move into an appartment and doesn't give any advice for building it from scratch.

Ta muchly, oh great Sim expert! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue Im Just leaving now but check out 
http://bbs.thesims2.ea.com/community/bbs/index.php?pid=Community_bbs

/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Think I might have a little play with my Sims now for a couple of hours. 

Sue - I really like huge houses, but my computer doesn't   Do find it easier to keep track of the sims though in a smaller house. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning!
Sue that link was to the BBS you may need to register if youve not already 

I am about to upload pictures of my New build apartment, its 4 story, 6 araprtments with a communal area, pool etc . . . 

Ive also got the tutorial from the officail site if any one wants a look.

The main thing to do when building from scratch is use this code,

When you’re all done decorating your entire Apartment Building, open the cheat window by pressing ctrl-shift-c, type in “changeLotZoning apartmentbase”, and hit enter.

If any of your apartments are invalid (there is more than one entrance, the apartment door is on backwards, etc.), the game will warn you when you hit enter. In order to fix them, you’ll have to change the lot back into a residential lot by typing in “changeLotZoning residential”.

I do have an issue with my new build, my roommate is showing as a thumbnail
but I cant find her! her needs are dire and she may die, 
except I used max motives and she was maxed too! 
Going to look up that issue next!

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Apartment%20block/?albumview=slideshow

Password needed 

Also meant to say the dream catcher no longer increases in value overnight, and have you noticed sims outfit changes are automatic on their thumbnails now - you dont need them to "change appearence" anymore 

Apartment lots of 4-6 on a sml/medium plot wont slow your game to much 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Fantastic flats Dizzi!!!  I love your sense of style!  I have never used those open windows before, I will have to on my next project.

I am soooooooo ****ed off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (apologies for bad language   )

I made the mistake of making furnished appartments.  I did each flat with either a theme or with a particular type of Sim in mind.  I made a flat for Sims with a few kids, single Sims, married Sims, party Sims, romantic Sims, gaming Sims etc but when I changed it to appartments all my furniture disappeared!!!!!!  I had done 12 different appartments     .  I didn't know that all flats were unfurnished!  I spent HOURS and HOURS on those layouts.  I thought I would save the Simmies the trouble of buying all that furniture - I was only trying to help them!

I am well and truely peeved!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  its so frustrating, what happens when you move a family in  is the apartment bare ?

Maxis apartments remain furnished when you move them in  although you cant lift tiles of a ground floor patio to make a veg patch   I tried that this afternoon,
Glad you like my style Sue - took ages and like you I furnished all the apartments like the one I show - so all my Stuff dissapeared!

The other thing you cant do on an existing apartment block is place a wedding arch in the public space  
so sims have to marry without one or squeeze it onto a patio/balcony or  move out! 

I have 3 sim siblings ( triplets) who have now finished Uni and found soulmates, and they are all sharing an apartment block, the Triplets parents have a good size home and have both reached Elder & top of career which has maxed them platinium, my next plan is to move the daughter and soon to be SIL in so they have 6 kids and live in the big house, leaving the sons in the apartment block. . . .
I confess to downloading the insiminator and I love its cheat value, 
buying new clothes without leaving the lot, and pg sims can wear CC maternity  anyone else got this 

I have just nipped out of Sim Land, get a few things done on here, back soon 
Happy Sim Sunday

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello  Anyone still playing? 

Dizzi - How you feeling now? you poory sickly person    Hope this week off work has meant you've had a  bit of time for your Sims  

I've not played for a week or so, but am planning to have a play this evening   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Jayne 
I'm still poorly, slept badly last night so diddnt wake up till midday today! 
my chest is a little less painful than yesterday but I am still coughing the rubbish up and Ive got a squeak for a voice still  

I have been playing in fact heading off there soon, Ive created another single sim, and she is about to go on her 3rd vacation, I am trying to collect all the souviners, Ive taken pictures so hope to upload a few when the mission is complete, 
I cheated with her money/skills and boosted her job, then she got a good promotion bonus and so shes now got a butler!
Ive also just tweaked a townie sim to alter his name from avri to Adam made him blonde and given him a face lift!

so having a real indulgent time in sim land I sure hope you get to play soon 

Big hellos to all the other simaddicts hope youve had chance to play too


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sounds good Dizzi, and a very good way to spend your sick time too  Get well soon hun   

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Get well soon Dizzi!  

How do you change a Sim's name?  I had the problem a few months ago when I gave the grandparent the same name as one of the grandchildren and I got so confused I moved the grandparent out to get around the problem!

I haven't used the butler option yet, what is it like?  Is it worth doing?

I haven't played much, I spent all of Sims Sunday in bed!  Hopefully I will get some playing time in this weekend!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue I use the insiminator to make the name change and other cool stuff happen, ( first names only sadly)

http://www.insimenator.net/

Did you sort out your apartment blocks custom rooms  
Laura -


> Gabriel Green into a warlock, what a daft hat! he's also wooing the Infallibly Good Witch - what would happen if Imove her in, do you think?


What happened 

Jayne did you get a play 

Ive managed 38/45 vacation items now so hoping to get the rest today 
Any one want to flip a maxis house at the weekend 

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me again 

Ive just been looking at some old sims forum posts, Shelley & I did this challenge a couple of years ago, and I wondered if it would be fun to do it again here ?



> Open to anyone & everyone. This is more of a challenge than a contest and is purely for fun
> 
> This challenge actually consists of a collection, so each person wanting to take part will be submitting 5 lots total. The idea is that many players start legacies that grow into huge families with multiple generations. I realize that many legacy players have each generation actually living in the same house, it just grows and improves as the family grows. Keeping that in mind...
> 
> ...


For lots 3-5 I will post again, depending on whether you feel you'd like the challenge!

~Dizzi~
Off to Sim land . . . back later


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Guess who 

Ok I have completed the Vacation challenge of 45/45 items 
and to see the Sim that did it click the link (My password required ) 
she needed a few maxmotives! and I was sick of digging for the last item, the treasure chest, I lost count how many bones, rocks and other goodies she unearthed!

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Vacation%20Mementos/?albumview=slideshow

/links


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya Dizzi

Hope you feel better soon hun!!!

Eeeeh you've just brought some memories back with that post.  I had soooo much fun doing that.

Am definately up for it again.  (As long the time scale is isn't too short, got poorly boy atm)

I don't think I have sent a sim on vacation since I got the BV ep.

Well time for tea.  Hope to be back later!!

Get well soon Dizzi!!!!

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi - congrats on completing the vacation challenge!!!!  I love your photos, you always do gorgeous houses.  I think I will pass on the challenge, I like my big houses and "motherlode" too much!  I might try with a smaller house and see how I get on - but I know I will get frustrated and move the family to a bigger lot!  

Bought "Glamour" today, (I think) that is the only pack I didn't have besides the Christmas one.  

I deleted the old apartment block I did, it was too big and slowed the game down too much.  I have built another one with 6 apartments, much more manageable for my poor ancient computer!

Hopefully I will have time for a play at the weekend!  Having withdrawal symptoms just thinking about it now!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - I love those pics  Great to see places I recognise from the game. Well done on getting all the holiday stuff  I've managed to do everything (except teleport  ), but never with one sim. You've obviously been making very good use of your sick leave    

I did manage a little play last night, but only lasted half hour as was so tired. I'm playing a family (single female sim I created, who became a bad witch and transformed to a good witch, met a townie through the gypsy woman, got 3 lightning bolts with him, moved him in, got engaged, married and is now pg with quads!!!! They have a butler, so it should be okay   Failing that I there's always a great cheat to use   ) on a big lot at the moment and have flipped one of the really big houses, and love how it's done out, but my game runs slow with it. Got so frustrated last night. 

I'll give the challenge a miss as am useless at the best of times at even playing, let alone doing something like that. Will love reading about it and seeing pics if any of you lot do it though  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I really want to play now!

I think I will try with a single Sim and go on lots of holidays!  But I will probably meet a local on holiday and settle down - that is usually what happens!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue your posting at silly o clock!

did you play 

I let my single sim go on a couple of dates, but I diddnt let her sleep around 

I want to play too - DH will be home soon though, back in a bit need to load the dishwasher before he alks in the door, oh & get dressed  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It wasn't silly o'clock - I was up early warming up my brain for your quiz question!!!!  

I am waiting until after dinner to ask DH where he put my Glamour pack that I bought yesterday, he said it is upstairs by the computer but I must be going blind!  Then this evening I am going to have a little play!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi guys, 

Haven't managed to play for ages   seem to have been really busy recently. Am about to play now even though it's midnight and I still hae to blowdry my hair! Dizzi - great pics   well done on getting all the rewards, I think I might make a single sim and do the same, I usually go travelling with families or get to preoccupied with romantic pursuits   

I am up for that challenge, if you want to post the erst of the rules.

Hi to everyone else, better go now if I want any play time!

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am too predictable.  My Sim married someone on holiday and is now tied to domestic bliss with two screeming brats!!!!    

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura was wondering if we had lost you, glad we havn't 
I will put the other bit up later or tommorow  

Sue what are you like   so long as you had a good time playing 

I played yesterday - but something kept crashing my game, I'm still not sure if it was somthing I downloaded or the one house I was trying to play after 6 pc restarts I gave up playing them ( I removed my most recent downloads) and the moved the family out & bulldozed the house!
the other families I played had no problems.
So Ive created a luxury beach fronted property for a family of 5, the mother of whom was an original sim baby from another family and both her parents died yesterday leaving them with a funds a couple of vacation lots ( I sold) and house that was too small 

Oh well Back to work so Sims is going to have to wait till the weekend again,

Take care everyone


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Nope, I'm still here, just about  Just a quick one as DH wants me to cut his hair, here's a link to the apartment I built in Downtown. 4 apartments, on groundfloor we have open plan bachelor pad, with garage and patio. Also 2 bed flat with patio. There's a gym too, and the floors are accessible by lift. Top floors are 2 x 2 floor apartments. Flat 3 is the only one not decorated in a modern style, it's 2 bedroom, open plan kitchen/lounge/dining area (except the kitchen is screened off with a half wall) top floor is a mezzanine library-cum-bar-cum-lounge. Then open plan flat with a mezannine bedroom. Both have balconies, and 2 storey windows. Have forgotten to put the door in flat 4's bathroom  so will have ot rezone it to do that. All 4 flats are completely different in size and layout. http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Downtown%20Apartment/?albumview=slideshow

Prob won't get a play tonight. . .again


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I was playing again over the weekend - mind you I got bored and demolished all my old houses and started building new ones! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Laura

Those photos are really good!  I love the open plan and the balcony's!  I wouldn't mind living there!  I found myself going "oooooh" a lot!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its SIM SUNDAY 

*Laura* Great Apartments! I like the mezzanine area I also noticed youve used all Maxis content 
which I would find really hard to do so 

*Bee* so you have a new build neighbourhood _cool_ have you put any new families in 
can you upload some pictures of your favourites 

*Sue* whats going on in your game  did you try a single sim and a holiday ? hows the glamour pack 

*Jayne* have you had chance for another play or will you get an hour today ?

*Shelley* I re read the thread that we did the challenge on  what have you been up to in your game latley any screenshots 

I played yesterday and a bit friday Ive been playing the ottomans and peter is a romance sim whos a naughty boy 

Any way DH is stood over me waiting to go, so will come back later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ahhh, don't know about Sim Sunday, but it's definitely been Sick Sunday in this house! Ben went down with a tummy bug on Thurs evening about 9 pm and continued with sickness into Fri afternoon. Jack went down with tummy bug about 1 am today and has just about finished now. Poor things, so horrid seeing them retching    We're off to Egypt on Thursday morning for 2 weeks and I am just praying now that neither dh or I get it.  Aeroplane and tummy bug would not be a good mix! Not to mention how much I still have to sort before we go and so can't afford to get laid up. 

Anyhow girls, I'll see you again in a few weeks. Enjoy your Sims  Wish I could take mine away with me! 

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Jayne - argh, sounds like a nightmare, still your holiday sounds lovely, enjoy!

I've juse been playing that trailer trash woman from the AL neighbourhood (her name escapes me even though I've literally just been playing her  ) Anyway, she's trying to find herself another sugar daddy to escape her trailer park life, she was woohooing Carlos Contender, then also got going with an eldery neighbour (hint: the fact that he lives in a trailer probably indicates he has little money  ) then she started seeing the landlord as I kinda hoped he might have lowered the rent   then she couldn't help herself when she met Geoff Rutherford when she was out shopping (he'd that ginger fella that shares a house with another guy.) Anyway, she's now pg but doesn't know who the father is   Carlos saw her when she was out on a date with Geoff and backhanded her. I'm really annoyed cos my next move was that the landlord was going to move her into a bigger house with him, as she was going to tell him the baby was his, but there's no option for propose. . . move in with him. You can't even ring him on the phone. Is that a glitch do you think? It's really annoying. I guess I'm going to have to move her in with the old fella, and if he just happens to die after buying a lovely big house to share with her, well . . . .  he was kind of old. . ..  mwahahahaha!

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lot #3: The family is growing, the kids are getting older &amp; we all know teens need their privacy. It's time to upgrade again. Our sim couple both have gotten promotions by now &amp; are doing pretty darn good, our budget for this lot is 38,000 simoleons total. This lot must have no more or less than the following: 3 bedrooms, the original bathroom, kitchen/dining and living room, plus a second full bath or half-bath. The focus on this lot will be in 3 main areas: the third bedroom (and it's furniture), the second bathroom, and outdoor fun. A good sized family definitely needs something to keep them occupied, such as a swingset, a hottub or swimming pool, or even a simple patio set up for family BBQ's. Whatever you decide best suits your particular family/home is fine. Note: Feel free to build upwards! If your original home was single-story and you're having problems adding on to the original sructure, there's no reason why you can't build up -- or down. 

Lot #4: Time flies when you're getting old. Our original sim couple are now elders with grandkids of their own! Problem is, the kids are adults and at least one or two of them cannot bear to leave home. With two elders, their grown kids and a couple little grandchildren running around, this home is in desperate need of expansion. Fortunately, all these Sims in one house means more income &amp; a great budget for upgrading. The budget here is 51,000 simoleons total. This lot must have no more or less than the following: 4 Bedrooms, the previous rooms (2 Baths, Kitchen/Dining and Living Room), and a Great Room or Family Room. The focus on this lot will be in two areas: the 4th bedroom and the Great Room (or family room, whichever you prefer to call it). With so many sims in one household, it's important that everyone has somewhere to go and do their own thing. Watch TV, paint, play chess, dance around, or relax with a book. 

Lot #5: Sadly, our original couple has passed on &amp; left all they owned to their family. Though the house is large enough for a fairly big family now, the decor is stale and the wallpaper is starting to peel. hehe It's definitely time for an overhaul! Our final budget is going to be 65,000 simoleons total. This lot will have only one added room: a full bathroom. You should now have no more or less than the following rooms in your home: 4 Bedrooms, 3 Bathrooms (at least 2 full baths and one half or 3 full baths), Kitchen/Dining area, a Living Room, and a Great/Family Room. The focus on this lot is in the following areas: A 3rd Bathroom &amp; a transformation in decor. The entire home need not be repainted, but try to give the whole house a &quot;new&quot; look. This could mean repainting, re-carpeting/re-tiling, re-upholstering furniture, adding or taking away paintings/sculptures, upgrading old/used appliances, etc. The style and feel of this home is what you make it. Modern, country, traditional, contemporary...there are all sorts of families out there so go with what you like.

Our Generations home is completely ready for a full blown legacy family. If you plan on uploading, make sure to package your lots before each transformation so that you have a total of 5 lots, all with different price tags, in the end.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Back soon! sorry!


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok, so just to confirm: we build a house for 20k, which is fine as that's all we start off with. Then we don't touch it or add any moe furniture etc till it's time for the next upgrade, when we're allowed to spend 8500. That's the only wa to make sure we're only spending that amount of money on the house, isn't it? or amI  

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Anyone playing? I've not done for ages. Dizzi, surely you are?  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't played lately either - I will try to get some time in tomorrow now you mentioned it!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been playing yes, not a lot but a few half hours here and there 
and Just today I got the prima guide for apartment life


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

The WHAT, Dizzi?  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue its the official book to accompany the new EP - theres loads of info Jammed into it, 
Ive been trying to read it today and I think I am finally grasping the new soicals  but I cant even get into the book at the moment my head is all over the place   Ive had a play this morning, but I couldnt tell you what Ive achieved  

Anyways Hope everyone is having chance to pop into Sim Land 

~Dizzi~


PS I did wonder about doing a story of say 20/25 pictures to showcase here ?


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I've not had much of a chance to play either, especially since starting my new job 3 weeks ago,it's only 3 days a week, but seems I now have no time to myself! Am having a play after I get off the net, still playing BellaDonna cove, married off the two witchy sisters, gone on honeymoon etc. Have'nt had long enough plays to really get into much.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Didn't get time to play today, it will have to wait for next weekend!

I didn't even realise you could buy a official book, Dizzi!  Does it give you lots of advice and tips that you didn't know about?

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzi!   

I want to know where my reminder was to buy Sims2 Mansion and Garden!!!!   Went to do some retail therapy today and saw in on the shelf!!!!!    How long has it been out??

As I don't have a brain cell, I rely on you to remind me of things like this 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just spotted this!

http://www.simanimals.com/uk/

Sue 

oooh - ps ....... Wii™ Features - Experience the world with your friends - The forest, filled with exciting wildlife, is big enough for you and your pals. Play cooperatively with up to four players at the same time!  We can play a Sims game together!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ohhhh, me too! Dizzi, where was our reminder!   

Sim animals looks fun  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> Diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzi!
> 
> I want to know where my reminder was to buy Sims2 Mansion and Garden!!!!  Went to do some retail therapy today and saw in on the shelf!!!!!  How long has it been out??
> 
> ...


Play.com only told me yesterday they were sending it out - so 3-5 days for me 

SORRY - Sue & Jayne
Off to look at the link now - 

Teas cooking then FF then maybe just maybe an hour on the sims before bed  
I have a new witch! and I want to play her!

~Dizzi~
PS The prima guide for apartment life is worth its 12.99 ticket  I swapped some wii games at "game" and bought it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue Sim animals on the wii actually looks quiet good!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!!!

I am off to England in a month (yippee!), so I will check out Game, see if they have that book!  Do you know if they publish it for other EP's?  I have never go the hang of OFB.

I had a little play last night.  You know how much I like my mansions!  Hopefully I will get chance to have a good long play over the weekend!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue where abouts in england will you be and when 

Piccys please!
I am going to p;ay at the weekend too, never got there last night


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!!!

I will be spending the whole 2 weeks in Cambridge (with a trip to see my uncle in Essex) now my bro has moved back down south I don't have to venture up to the frozen wasteland of Yorkshire!

The game is on the other computer, I will boot it up later and post something.

Has it arrived yet

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep 

Anywhere near Ely


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive had a totally indulgent Sim Day today! Just been playing and playing, the new stuff pack has a few nice bits in it, although I don't think Ive the patience to use all the new architecture bits such as the fancy roofs and as usual I will need the the Sims community creators to do some more re colours   
I am loving the new blue fencing and gate with flower boxes, I love the fairy Statue and some nice new out side walls, for a new look on your houses, and some really nice plants sum it up so far for me.

My good witch is doing well, although I made a boo boo, I moved her out of her apartment and left behind the upgraded counters and bathroom ( expensive ones) and moved her to a house, and lost 90% of my funds and when I next looked into her old apartment ( I was going to get a warlock to rent it) the kitchen & bathroom had reverted to cheap maxis ones including the light fixtures I had left behind  

What else erm, Mathew & Jessica Picasso from free time have been separated for 2 seasons as I sent Mathew on a tour of duty   and on his leave he got Jessica pregnant, hes now quit the forces their daughter is a toddler and Jessica has just given birth to twins to furfill her LTW as of send 3 kids to uni! Ive also cheated and given them an extra ten days before they become elders 
Will upload a few piccys tomorrow 

I tried building a beach side apartment block with 6 apartments but I cant place the spiral stairs as I want so have exited it for now.

So what have you all been up to 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Haven't played this weekend.  Had to study!  

I haven't seen the fencing, Dizzi.  I like the fairy statue and all the flowers.  It makes it easy for even me to make a lovely garden!

What do you think of the new stairs?!  

I have had the same problem with moving someone out of a house and coming back and finding it totally altered!  

What do you mean "tour of duty"?  

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I've had no time to play the Sims at all, due to poorly toddlers  Also, I'm going to wait and get the new Stuff Pack for Xmas , but would love some screenshots from you girls in the meantime


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I've not played, but thinking of firing up the desk top tonight and having a play. Am uming and aring over whether to get the new stuff pack or not. Can't say I've ever been that impressed by the stuff packs. Will probably end up with it before the week's out though  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Will post some piccys up tommorow  and reply properly 

also have discovered a whole new cheat for the game - and need to try that out too 
if you look in the Games readme file you will find a list of cheats . . . .


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Had a little play this evening, and really enjoyed it   Played the Gavigan family (ready made, were in my family bin) - mother, father and child. Child is going to private school ($1 hack used for that as can't be bothered faffing with headmaster, especially as house is poor and small at moment). He's a money sim and has a lifetime ambition of becoming a Hall of Famer, so he's just started work. She's a family sim and wants a baby. They were going to save and wait a while, but, well, they had their first woohoo and oops a daisy  She's going to be a stay at home mum. 

My plan for the family is to get the children into uni and then play them in some of the other career paths that I've not tried out yet. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like a great plan Jayne 
I might play that family later and see what I can do differently to you with them 

OK Piccy time . . . an odd assortment, witches, twins and new actions such as Smell the flowers, and shielding eyes from the summer sun, a couple of new walls and a mansion made by maxis I am part way through flipping  
will take some better pictures next time I am in the game. ( theres a few older ones in here too sorry! )

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/A%20Life/?albumview=slideshow (shrewsbury)


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - I like the new gate, sunflowers and fairy  

Be fun if you play the same family, although think I will have to come up with a better storyline now if you do   I'm not killing any of these ones off though     Also, other than hack's like the speed through uni, get into private school, I'm not using any cheats or motherlodes, etc. 

Having a quiet day in today, so think I may go have a play now. Will start doing some pics 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!

Now you have got me wanting to play again!!!!!  They are lovely photos!!  How do you always get your houses looking so stylish, I am useless at that!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> How do you always get your houses looking so stylish


Less is more plain walls and detail in the furnishings mostly, hope that helps thank you for the compliment 

I am in sim land at the moment, playing the gavigans, they have just had a baby boy and I dont plan on them having any more, 
I think I renamed the father and son, so in my game they are Nathan and Ian (son) and he is now a teenager.
Ive flipped them a new house as the duplex apartment they were in seemed buggy 
and they have been struggling for pennies! the new baby slept on the floor for 3 nights 
I am really not sure what direction to take this family in . . .

Sue Did you play ?

Jayne well done on not using the cheats I start well and cave in . . .

Laura  for poorly toddlers hope they are soon on the mend and that you get some sim time soon 

A good cheat Ive found esp for taking piccys is *plumbbobtoggle on/off*
anyways back to the game


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

In the end I only managed an hour last night, so didn't progress the family very much. I did cave in and ended up using some Kachings to furnish the house, and pretty much spent the hour of play decorating. Mother is 2 days pg, and there is no spare bedroom in the house for the baby. I'm not going to use anymore money cheats to buy baby stuff or extend the house or do the gardens. Hoping I get a chance to play a bit more later today. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne I am considering playing a no cheat family . . .  but its soooo hard!
Have you all reaslised we get more simoleons per family now depending on how many adults, teens etc ?


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Not installed it yet, but bought Mansion and Garden Stuff today. Breaking point of a kit kat me!  

x

PS - Sims 3 out 20 Feb 2009


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Have fun Jayne!

That is less than 3 months away!!!  I think I will probably have to buy another computer!  This one plays S2 really slowly and my recently new lappie can't handle it.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive dragged myself ouit of Sim land to share some great stuff with you! 
and do some modding before my tea 

Firstly my no cheat family is doing really well!
secondly Ive managed to move families from one neighbourhood to another  only losing thier friendships
and the best thing I did and want to share ( sorry if its old news)
is
reset a maxis neighbourhood I had deleted!
I for some  reason deleted belladonna cove along with the others leaving just a self made one, and I really wanted at least one of the belladonna back, as with the guide in my mitts I wanted to check out the hidden lot  (which I have found  )

Anyways 
this is how to reset a deleted neighbourhood.
*go to 
c:\program files
chooses ea games, sims2, TSdata, res, userdata, neighbourhood*

N001 is pleasentveiw
N002 is veronville
N003 is strangetown

*COPY to my Documents, EAgames, sims2, neighbourhood*
Paste and then open your game.

to get belladonna back, its the neighbourhood number E001 
and its location is just slightly different I found it easily enough but if you need me to type out how I will!

Sims 3  will have to wait till April for me will for my 2ww along with a hiatus from here


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Been out all day and only just sat down this evening, so not played again today  

Dizzi - That is really useful info about getting a deleted neighbourhood back. I deleted Belladonna Cove too and want it back. Does it bring back all the families, etc. ? 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep! Jayne will look at my folders for you next 

c:\program files
choose ea games, sims2, *Apartment life *TSdata, res, userdata, neighbourhood E001 
and follow the steps to copy as abouve


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks hun   I will try it tomorrow  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Have just installed Mansion & Garden stuff pack and got rid of 3GB of stuff, including heaps of snapshots and thumbnails - lots of them that seem to be there when the game gets installed - from my hard drive. Looked at space available and only had just under 4 free, but now have just under 7, so should be okay for a bit. 

Think I'll have a little play for an hour now, but I'm all ready for Sim Sunday  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

PS - Game just started up and the original Belladonna Cove is there  Yipeeee! Thanks ever so much Dizzi  

Ooo, I'm tempted to reinstall Pleasantview now and replay all the old characters  

Dizzi - How do you move families from one neighbourhood to another?
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done Jayne - I am tempted to re load pleasntveiw as well 
to move your families and or buildings 
in house mode click the lot and choose package lot to file, then load the destination neighbourhood and they should be in the bin, I cant remember if I needed to exit and reload completely   I dont think I did.
I tried this morning to update the insiminator but the site seems to be down, so I then went to see what I could grab from the sims resource,
but they have updated and I cant get into it with my username and password! so not a happy bunny this morning, add to that last nights play was very buggy, beds disapearing despite sims sleeping in them, and unabaile to use beds when no one using them, (it was then I  realised then I had an unsupported insiminator hack in my game   so removed it and went to hget the latest version . . . .

Well tommorrow is my last of my sim holiday, which was just what I needed this week, 
so Sim Sunday here I come lol hope you all get chance to play too  

~Dizzi~

PS Jayne I think I may delete a load off old photos too


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Tried to play a bit last night, but it crashed twice!  Grrrrrrrr!

Trying to get the mother and teenage daughter to become witches, they have met the two witch sisters, just have to get the relationship up so they can learn about the ways of the witch!  But I won't get very far if it keeps crashing!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue ((hug)) have you discovered the cause for the crash ?

TSR is back up & fine well it was last night 

and I discovered another new thing ( new to me   )

When your sim paints on the easel you can choose the picture they paint from ones you put in the game - 
(after choosing paint custom picture) 
even if the game is running!

pictures must be 1200x1200 pixels or 600kb or less!  (when you put your mouse over a pic it tells you the kb )

minimise the game (ctrl & esc) find and add pictures to the folder called "paintings" go back to the game refresh the screen and your done!

Well I am up early for a last sim day also as I need an early night as its back to work tommorrow 
Catch you all later my game is calling me


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ahhhh, I haven't played at all today!  I am definitely going to have an hour or so this evening though. 

Dizzi - Thanks for the family info. I'm going to move some out of the original Belladonna and into my new Belladonna, which I prefer  Brilliant about the painting as well. I did know you could do that, but never tried it (you can get it to play your own music too I think - again, never tried it), and it's so cool to see your sim painting that pic which we associate with you  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi 

Had a little play tonight 

Okay, story so far with the Gavigan family is that mum, dad and Isiah (child) move into new home and start renovating with what little money they have. I accidentally gave them a little bit of help with a few kachings! Mum is a family sim and dad is a money sim. Dad gets a job and mum gets pregnant. Dad gets fired! Baby Harry arrives and due to lack of funds has a cot and sleeps in the kitchen/dining area as no bedroom and mum and dad don't want to both be woken up by baby in the night. Dad gets another job in his chosen aspiration career. He works hard and earns a bit of cash - enough to build a pool, but not to do much else to the garden. Isiah in the menatime (after cheating and getting into private school) has been doing really well and grows into a teen with platinum aspiration. He promptly leaves home for uni with only 1 scholarship, but that doesn't matter, because he's going to whiz through uni in about 2 mins 

Not very exciting really, but the main aim for me with this family is just to have the children go through uni and then pursue some of the career paths I've not yet explored.

Am going to whiz Isiah through college and then return to the Gavigan household, and wait for baby Harry to grow up, and also add another baby to the household and an adopted child.

Pics of the Gavigan family (for some reason they are all out of order and I can't work out how to move them around on photobox  )

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/84116439

Random pics - some really old!

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/84113694


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent house Jayne!  I love the pool!!!!  Haven't had time to play, I usually have a go at the weekends

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, the boys went to bed early yesterday, so instead of doing the washing up/cleaning hob/having a shower straight away I jumped on the Sims (paid for it though, as didn’t go to bed till gone midnight, for a 5.45 start, and actually Alex decided to wake up at 3.50 and not go back to sleep. . . .)

Anyway, I also played only with the Gavigan’s last night. My original plan was that dad was going to be a bit of a playa (because in their apartment block there was a stereo/bar area, and all the other apartments were full of bikers – y’know, ladies with dark makeup and skin tight clothes – and he kept trying to initiate dancing with them) but then Mary suddenly discovered that she shared a love of mechanics with the biker babes, so she was going to get friendly with them and then kick her hubby to the kerb!

But, I forgot, LOL, cos hadn’t played them in ages.

So instead, she got pg again, and baby no.2 was actually babies no. 2 and 3 (Elijah and Woody) (and didn’t use any cheats/family aspiration rewards/cheesecake) and her want then was to have 10 children, so while her twin boys were still newborn she ttc’d a girl, and got one just after the twins became toddlers. Then, because I’d only just noticed a “huggle” interaction between the twins before they became children, but just as I went to try it, one became a child, I decided I just HAVE to see that, so she ttc’d another right away, and is pg right now (Rosie has just turned into a toddler) and I’ve given her the family aspiration that makes her more likely to have twins (might force-feed her cheesecake as well!) 

I’ve used no cheats, as I don’t’ tend to anyway, and things have been hard, mainly because I keep telling them to do stuff, and they don’t, or they develop obsessions with putting a toddler into a cot, waiting till they fall asleep, then moving them to another cot, grrr! They actually had their family dog removed, cos it was starving and they kept ignoring my orders to feed it!

I’ve never actually made any Sim I’ve played have so many children! Mary is “fat” now, as she never has time to exercise. Isiah is a teen, and has 2 scholarships for Uni, think he’s at the end of his tether now really, and wants to escape to Uni, which will leave mum and dad with 2 kids, a toddler and another on the way, with no help! Poor Mary keeps having “get a job” as a want – do you think she’s trying to tell me something?

I’ve also moved a load of lots from the bin into the holiday neighbourhoods, so there’s more vacation properties to buy.

Was it you Dizzi, who made a holiday neighbourhood?

Anyway, am at work so better go ;o)

Will have a look at your pics later, Jayne

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Laura I  reading about poor mary! 
Glad you got chance to play, sorry you ended up paying for it  
In fact after reading your gameplan I may just load the Sims for a play before Quiz tonight 

Jayne Well I looked at your piccys this morning before I left for work, and have just peeked again now, and I made notes  
I echo sue - great pool!
I also noted the charmed undies  
I am going to have to look for your Kitchen wallpaper too, as I really like it, the woo hoo in the hammock shots     
Ive not seen that in my game ever! so need to try that  
that poor dog being trained in the snow! 

Sue I hope you plan some sim time this weekend    

Well I need to organise some quiz questions and then I can have an hours play before DH comes home and its time for tea 
Catch you all soon 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> the woo hoo in the hammock shots
> Ive not seen that in my game ever! so need to try that


Yay! I know something about Sims that Dizzi doesn't!   Woohoo! 

Can't remember for sure now, but think the kitchen walls are tiled 

Laura - Fab to read about what you're up to. Poor Mary!  Hope you can catch up on some of the lost sleep tonight 

I'm going to go have another little play in a min 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - I'm just trying to move families from one neighbourhood to another. Am in the houses bit, but don't have a package lot to file option. I'm guessing you mean Move to Lots and Houses Bin? When I try that, it says I can't do it with a family in. If I move family out then they don't move neighbourhoods? Am I missing something really simple? or even in the right area? 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Doh! I'm being dull! It's only if they are in an appartment you can't move with family in situ. Houses you can  

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

HI girls, just a flying visit, to share some pics from Belladonna cove of Jessica whatshername, the trailer trash girl. . .

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Jessicas%20Story/?albumview=slideshow

Love Laura xx

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura I love your story with Jessica! and her makeover had me  you must have been swapping house loads constantly to get the drama, or do you have the ability to make a sim selectable 
One Question
When do we get part2!!!

I am off to Sim Land Just now, inspired to post a story!
todays a washing, Sims and FF day 

Catch you later


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad you liked it, I was originally going to make her a "black widow" but I guess motherhood chilled her out. For now   Not sure about part 2, am playing other characters atm (getting all the teens in Uni).

As far as I remember I only had to swap from Jessica's lot to the Rutherford lot, and then once to Contender house, when he asked her to move in with him  

Dizzi - got a story for us yet?

Does anyone know if you can have a teenage witch? I got Tara DeBateau chatting with the dark witch (her step-mother is the dark half of that witchy twin pair) and am going to try. . . 

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive not played all week!
and cant see a time to play either!

As to teen witches - I will consult the prima guide now for you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura all I can see is - "any playable Sims can become witches even any of the partially or entirerly non human variety"

I suppose an other way to check would be to see if you have teen witch clothing in the buy section 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Ottomas%20Family/?albumview=slideshow

Look What Ive been playing whilst poorly 

~Dizzi~

Ps I renamed them  in case your wondering

/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

That's really good Dizzi  

I've not played in ages. Any gaming has been on my DS. Must have another little play again soon  

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Dizzi - that ottomas fella sure gets a lot of you-know-what for someone with such a horrendous tache!   I've not been playing much, too hectic, plus DH didn't buy me the mansions stuff pack I asked for for Xmas, apparently he "wasn't sure which one I wanted" despite me specifically saying the word MANSION, doh!

Dizzi, you have such lovely custom content, I'm so jealous! My trial version of Winzip expired, so haven't downloaded in ages - on my last computer, I had a trial version of Winzip that never run out - is there any other (free?) software for unzipping custom content?

I had a little play last night, getting the teens from BellaDonna into Uni.

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Here I am stuck with family and I wish I had brought Sims with me!  I am half tempted to go out and buy another copy, just because I am having such withdrawal symptoms!!!!

Miss you all!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura I use this - http://www.download.com/WinRAR/3000-2250_4-10007677.html

(WinRAR ZIP) does the RAR files too, Like you I lost my freezip program, Windows does have its own zip program,
but its a bit more tedious.
Prehaps you can pick a copy of mansions in the sales

Sue  I understand your withdrawal symptoms, hope your having a nice time away

Jayne what sims game have you got on your DS 

Anyone else still playing  or New to Sims  POST !!!!

/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - I meant I have just been playing DS games in general, as opposed to a Sims one    Do have Castaway and Pets on DS though and quite like them both. Got Castaway on Wii too which I like. Nothing compares to the PC version though. 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!!!!! 

Still having withdrawal symptoms!!! I have played Simcity Societies, but it isn't the same!  I think when I get home I will be playing all day Saturday!  DH has bought quite a few PS2 games for a fiver each so I think he will be busy!

Still miss you all!!!  Normal service will be resumed shortly!

sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Good Morning

I have a small treat to share 

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Central%20Parks/?albumview=slideshow (Password is still shrewsbury)

Belladona Cove has 4 Maxis Made "parks" I have given them a facelift,

*Central Park West* is missing its Pre Pictures - So if anyone still has an original park you will see the differences 
Ok the Park now boasts, a BBQ area, Playground, Maze, football pitch, a basketball court, a stage with mic & Piano,
wc's and a landscaped pond / gardens.

*Central Park Pavillion*
More Formal Gardens, a large rose garden, more water features, re painted/roofed stage with mic, Drums, and both electric gutairs, 
a spa pool and a pond and a Diner!

*Central Park*
Still has its myshiano (? sp) & Swings area Wcs
it also has new Changing room, BBQ area
Open Air swimming pool, Ice Rink & covered Rollerskating rink! and a breakdancer

*Central Park East* a run down area of not a lot!
 now has a large green space for sunbathing or playing, 3 football pitches, 3 basketball courts, Water Log roll 
and a memorial garden.

Hope you like it!
I am currently trying to build a small 2 story 2/3 bedroom house partly furnished for under $30000 - not easy! might give up 
As Ive also downloaded a lovely double bay fronted house with consertory and have made a whole street of them! the plan being to make each one different on the INSIDE! like a real street - and only slight changes to the exterior due to them being listed 
Hope to have these pictures soon 

Happy Sim Sunday 
~Dizzi~

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi - those are absolutely amazing!  I am speachless!!!!  EA should really offer you a job!!!  I wish my designing was a fraction as good as yours!

You have inspired me today, I was watching DH play Wallace and Gromit on the PS2, but I have now booted up the main computer for a bit of Simming!!!!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Those pics are really good Dizzi. Love it!   Like your idea of making a real street to. Looking forward to those pics  

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi – your parks are so much better than the Maxis made ones, I especially love the memorial garden. I just haven’t got the patients for landscaping, my houses are usually really nice but have very sparse gardens, LOL! 

Would love to see the pictures of your “street”.

I’ve been playing quite a lot recently, getting all the Belladonna Cove Sims through Uni, but trying to develop this elaborate love-web iykwim, and it’s taking ages to keep going to and from each dorm etc. I’m trying to make a story out of it (although I haven’t actually planned what’s going to happen). My favourite bit was when Tara DeBateau saw Sofia (hmm, can’t remember her name) flirt with the guy that Tara has a crush on (her best friend from childhood, but he doesn’t know she has a crush on him, although he is in love with her). Sofia is a fitness fanatic, in peak physical condition, Tara is secretly a witch, taught by her stepmother (the “evil” half of the witchy twin sisters) and when Sofia flirts with Tara’s guy in a club, Tara casts the Corpus Fleshicus spell on her and Sofia immediately becomes “fat” (although as we know, “fat” in Maxis world is slightly chubby).

Was wondering if anyone was up for doing up one of the houses that came with the mansions EP? The 1920’s one is in dire need of redecorating!

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You make me want to play now!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura I am up for that challenge - I want to play too, but will have to wait for Sunday   was going to play this afternoon for an hour but watched ER instead, and have just got out of bed following a migrane - so not staying on here long.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.
the street is comming along nicely, one more house ( out of 6 ) to do
I gave up with the $30,000 houise build and instead fliped 4 maxis belladona cove "shops" 
all under those tall buildings on the right.

Sue did you play the other day ? 
Did you want me to try and share a file for you to upload into your game 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!

Sorry I haven't repiled to your PM yet, I have just been rushed off my feet!  I have got behind with my PMs    Yes, I would really like to try to share the file.  But you know how technically minded I am!  Just warning you in advance!

I haven't played in ages, I wish I could, but I just don't know where the time goes!  I don't know how you can play for an hour Dizzi, it takes half an hour for my computer to load the game!  My laptop is faster, but freezes after a few minutes. 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  
I load the game whilst loading the dishwasher or folding washing & making a drink 

sounds like you could delete some tempoiry files from your PC & Defrag to speed things up too.

Catch you later


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

My dishwasher could do a whole cycle while that is loading!  

This is just an old computer, I just have to face facts!  It is now 4 years old!  (is that old?)

You know what I thought today - Isn't it time for a new expansion pack......!

Off to Sim Land - catch you later!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I've been in sim land this morning - flipped a few downtowm buildings and built a new "urban spa" from scratch, 
Prehaps we need to set each other a challenge


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have started playing with a gigolo (you lot know me, my Sims are usually of the highest morality!)!  But meeting women and getting laid can also get boring!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pictures please


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I haven't really looked that much at Sims 3 stuff, but did go and have a look at the site this afternoon and read all about it. It does look quite good and did capture my interest. I know I will have to buy it when it's released. Then had a few hours in sim land. Still playing Gavigan family. One child (boy) all grown up, put through uni and moved back into neighbourhood. A child (boy) and a new baby (girl) at home. Tried to get Mary (mother) electrocuted after third baby was born. She was shocked, but no Grim Reaper  Might have to think of something else  Will then get dad to raise boys, and put them through uni, and then play their lives out in separate houses. Dad is either going to grow old with a lot of dogs and cats, or re-marry. Not sure yet. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry sue & Jayne I split and merged us back to this thread - so we can keep nattering - Back to the sims3 stuff quickly tho - Jayne Ive not looked on the website for a teaser in a while - so may have to do that tommorrow- I want to play the Sims now - but its bedtime and I am still doing FF stuff 

Good night 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Is anyone still finding anytime in Sim land 

Ive been a busy bee in Sim land this weekend and am heading back there for another hour or 2 

On the TSR theres a challenge for renovation - "renovator's Delight"
Ive downloaded the house with its sims and am trying to achieve its goals
without cheating!
So far so good! although Ive spent all funds/time getting the house up to scratch! and realised my sims were about to be elders and had no children so I succumed to an aging cheat and reset them to adult so they could have a baby, 
and I changed the lady sims name as I diddnt like it   and its the man's name on the challenge so I figured it would be ok.
otherwise - no cheating at all!
pictures to follow 

Ive also downloaded 2 other challenges but havnt played them yet.
The perfect parent is the next one I'm going to do,
followed bythe toe tapper challenge

Not much else new in my Simland to be honest Just enjoying the escapism it brings 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!!!! 

Yes, I am still in Sim Land!  I have downloaded it on my new computer and there is a huge difference between that and the old computer.  I can see the houses next to me, on the old computer I could only see what was on my plot (I wondered how you lot got the other plots on photos - now I know!), I can see reflections in the mirror (couldn't before), a seperate box pops up when the cleaner (or visitors) comes or leaves, the graphics are sharper (I can see the difference with the snow for example), I am getting totally new experiences!  

I have put an alien student through college and now she has just married and on honeymoon.  I am a bit annoyed with clothes, when I went to the shop to buy things for her and the model next to the list of clothes was human, what looks good on her doesn't necessarily look good on my alien because of the different skin tones, ended up with half the things not looking good on her. 

You will have to post photos when you get time!  What do you have to do on the three challenges?  They sound interesting.

Off to bed, have to be at hospital at 7am!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello! I am still playing when I get the chance! Would love to hear more about those challenges, have you got a link?

I’m still in Belladonna Cove, mostly putting all the kids through Uni, but I’m trying to do the adults as well,  not as interesting when they’re all married and had their babies etc. Justin .. . er someone, son of Marissa and. . .someone else, LOL! Has graduated through Uni and because his skills were maxed out, he reached the top of the Military Career (which was his lifetime aspiration) in 2 days, must be the youngest General ever! He moved in with his philandering uncle Geoff (the redhead who was living with his friend Connor) much to his mums distaste, cue lots of parties involving bikini-clad young women (2 of whom got electrocuted in the hot-tub last night, ‘twas very funny!) till Geoff realised that he was going to lose Jessica (the trailer trash one) who he’d been seeing on and off for a few years, and realised that he actually loves her, and now that he’s seen how happy his friend Connor is with his  little family (Geoff is Connor’s daughter’s godfather) he proposed to Jessica and Justin has had to move in with his best friend from Uni, the Gavigan boy. Eventually Justin will end up with Tara DeBateau, who is a witch – they’ve been best friends since they were teens and in love with each other, but neither knew the other one loved them iykwim. Gavigan fella will end up with Sally Riley, after her half sister, Etsu Cho had stolen her boyfriend (and loads of other people’s boyfriends!) She has her sights on Gavin Newson now (the foster family) who took a year out to support his foster siblings, so he’s in her class, while his sister Ginger Newson is about to graduate and hopes to reach the top of the gamer career. I know who she’s going to end up with and I reckon that she is going to want to adopt to give a home to other children like herself (although she is quite pretty so maybe they’ll have a “surprise” pg shortly before she becomes an elder)

Did you guys know that you can be a personal trainer if someone else is on a piece of gym equipment – I guess it depends on body skill or fitness hobby level or summat?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Ive not replied sooner 
Laura your doing great with your families    
I am loving the fact youve took the time with all the maxis made families 
I havnt done the personal trainer bit for a while - is it just at uni or can anyone do it with gym equpmemnt and good body skill 

The Challenges are on the Sims Resource, are any of you members on there for free or subscribed 
http://www.thesimsresource.com/challenges/

I will find my pictures next, supposed to be going out with the dogs while its nice, but Dh is watching something on TV 

I am hoping to go to Simland later, depends how good the rugby is later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Renovators%20Delight/?albumview=slideshow

*Slideshow of Pictures 
Renovaters delight part one* - Just getting the house fit to live in!
no captions needed - I donthink 

Part 2, hopefully the challenges complete, they are all started!
Talent badges- Gardening & Fishing
Intrests -food & enjtertainment
Achievments - 
Max cleaning & cooking
Learn to make lobster thermidor
Have a great party
Join the garden club
Receive a perfect garden score!

Off to Sim land now will work hard to bring pictures of part 2


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Fab pics Dizzi  Looking forward to seeing part 2   Dizzi you always have so much imagination and fun with your game. Wish I could be the same with it. Seem to have lost enthusiasm though. 

I did have a play the other day, but only for a couple of hours as got bored. Ended up doing the same stuff    I think I'm starting to feel ready for Sims 3 now. May go have another play later this evening. Might even go onto TSR and try some of the challenges. Break my game playing habbits a bit. The whole concept of Sims still interests me, but I think I'm ready for something different. 

x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I haven't played in forever!    

Am soooo behind, am gonna get myself onto play, get some of the EP's I've missed out on and get playing again!  Before I get stopped again


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Marie - Don't bother hun. Sims 3 is coming out in a couple of months, so just invest in that and have a fresh start  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening

Marielou  Weve missed you! the EPs will be cheap what ones are you missing ?
prehaps we can help you choose the ones to enhance your game until Sims 3 is out 

Jayne  I know what you mean I felt the same way thats one of the reasons
I am trying really hard with this challenge, not cheats whatso ever so far!
Glad you liked the pictures, I seemed to have taken loads but nothing to close up/detailed  Sorry.

The guy, Owen needs to complete the tasks
so I am about to have him quit his job, 
now the renovations are complete so he can concentrate on the goals!
So far he's got Silver fishing & gardening, 8 cleaning points and 5 cooking, 
and his wife has just bought the magazines to do the intrests part, their daughter is about
to become a teen so I may try for a good party
finally the garden is looking good so I am going to invite the garden club in next - wish me luck!

Sue & Laura hope your getting some Sim time this weekend 
Anyone else still reading or playing - just jump in and say


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Marie   ''ello fattie  

Dizzi - thanks for the link to those challenges, I'm really looking forward to the one you showed pics for - how did that pg sim die??

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Laura  It was early on in the challenge - so be warned if you do it!
Thankfully Owen won the plea that time  . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> finally the garden is looking good so I am going to invite the garden club in next - wish me luck!


Remember you can use the "moveobjects on" cheat to delete any weeds or leaves that are ruining your perfect paradise garden!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I had a look at the challenges on Sat night and was going to go and do some of those challenges yesterday (Sim Sunday), but blooming internet was down all day   Did turn Sims on, rennovated one house and then got bored  

Think I will have a play this evening though and go renew my subscription to TSR and pick a challenge 

Dizzi - What hack to you use to get your sims to die? I have to kill mine off by drowning or something, but you use something else don't you? 

Marie - Have you managed a play yet? 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jayne  - what is wrong with letting them die naturally??!  I agree, Dizzi has a lot more imagination for the game than me, I am just being very samey and I don't know what to do to spice it up a bit.  

Can't wait for Sims3 to come out on my birthday!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening

I use the Insiminator a lot!! its a big hack but worth it - took a bit of finding when AL came out 
but this link to it should work  http://www.insimenator.org/index.php/topic,100226.0.html

Just found it to post here and Seen its now an* unsupported* Mod and Ive just seen the "new Mod"
by two Jeffs who is a great Game modder ( think triplets) 
Ive had a read through the new one and I may be removing the insiminator in favour of this one 
http://www.simbology.com/smf/index.php/topic,20.0.html

Ive just noticed a few things missing in this new mod which I love about insim . . .
Buy clothes direct from the lot - no need to go downtown 
The choose death option ( ie what Jayne needs)
I'm just registering at the site to see what else they have on offer 

the grim reapers appearence in the last pictures was totally random 

Ive almost completed the challenge - just the skills to complete Woo hoo!

Back later 
~Dizzi~

/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks Dizzi   Will go check out those links now. I hate going downtown to buy clothes! 

Looking forward to seeing your challenge pics  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hmmm, they look quite scarey!  I've only ever used teeny hacks before from here http://www.simslice.com/ and they've never caused any probs to my game. I may go have a search on simslice first and see if any clothes or death hacks on there.

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Think I'm destined not to do anything tonight. Can't get onto TSR now either! Think site is down  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You bunch of cheaters!!!    

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne ((hug)) sorry TSR is down now too 

Ok Yes insim is a big hack, but clever, and easy to use, 
the other site - has had me distracted tonight - 
I am trying to figure out if we can use the inteen ( pregnant teenagers) with the Sim Blender
In which case it may make it worth it, there are other really good smaller hacks on the Sim blender site, 
A community Hacker caller Squinge is amazing and any of his hacks are great hacks! 
and I think these are now on this site - leave it with me for now I will keep digging for us -
I am using the insim hack currently and its fine - obvioulsy should another sp or EP launch before sims 3 it will be wise to remove it 

Sue have you got the triplet hack in your game 

BRB


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't got any hacks, Dizzi!

I have used the "forcetwins" cheat, but nothing for triplets.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok Sue - not sure if you dont want hacks at all or Just not sure about them

some hacks are great and some are not worth any potential trouble - Like Jayne I started on simslice 
and found a couple their I liked, friendship candles and the college cheat are two favourites, 
I also have their pension form increase and dom perignon,private school admission sheet and super juicer
but I found the triplet hack amazing, then I found the teen one and then the biggie 
but the biggie & teen dont go together  and I prefer the biggie overall

thats really is the main issue with hacks more than a couple in your game and the hacks can confict causing issues,
but if you download content and can remove files then you can remove the conflicts,
and backing up your game is a really cool tip
( I dont do it - I will just do a fresh install and start again  if I cant resolve an issue )

theres some great guides on mods the sims 2
http://www.modthesims2.com/wiki.php?title=Game_Help

/links 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!

I am not sure about them.  Ever since I downloaded some stuff from the official site and it made my game crash I have steared away from any extras.  I really don't want the hastle of uninstalling and reinstalling all those  packs!  It takes hours!  Although I do get a bit jealous of all those extras I see in your houses!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  be brave!
I dont get anything from the official site  and I agree the load times and frustration is huge! but 
( always a but with me sorry)
do you have and can you open the maxis content manager tool 
http://www.modthesims2.com/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Maxis_Content_Manager
If So it makes using, finding and deleting CC easy ( and Maxis wants us to have CC in our game! )

If not ( I cant on my Vista now)
I use this http://www.modthesims2.com/wiki.php?title=Clean_Installer
Just as easy to use, and find files, 
All the info about both of these links is in the main guide in the links Ive given on MTS2

The other thing to remember is Sims 2 was set up so you could see & delete CC from within the game itself,
in the CAS screen (where you make your families) 
I am around later this afternoon/tommorrow or even the weekend 
if you want me to help you get a few items to enhance your game (Via chat or Phone  )

I honstly cant play without my CC, its mostly recolours of Maxis items, clothes/wallpapers
and a few new objects that Ive played with for ages 
I would suggest start small with say 5/6 recolours and a couple of wallpapers, and a new outfit
load it up play, if you download a few at a time you then see if theres an issue, 
and can delete the most recent files added if you need too 

in our FAQ there is a section about downloading  
I honestly have 4474 downloads in my game - 
and only about 10 clothes not showing at the moment which I need to delete everything else is working fine!

               
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Definitely be brave and have a go with a few small hacks  maybe to start with. They can improve your game play soooo much. Custom content - I couldn't live without!  

Dizzi - Thanks for looking into this so much and providing so much info  Do you think the insiminator would conflict with my Simslice hacks? I have a few, and also have the triplet hack. Also, if I install insiminator, will I have to unzip a file or something. I'm so used to just downloading, and it all working! I always use the wizard on TSR and Simslice stuff just went on no problem if I remember rightly. Although I may have had to unzip, but not sure I can remember how to now!  

I will have another go this evening with it all I think. Along with reading some of Dizzi's links  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne - In answer to your quetion no - I dont think insim will cause you any problems
as I have simslice hacks (5) & the triplet hack which Ive just checked the read me on 
and it says its compatible with inteen as well as insim - the two jeffs site is unavailble tonight 
but I found a good wiki article on the insim and its parts,
I have the Sim version this time ( I first had the objects but its anyoying )

http://www.sims2wiki.info/wiki.php?title=InSimenator
Its actually a "rar" file not a zip 
so you need to be able to open this type of file - I had to get a program - and so use this one - 
http://winrar.freedls.info/?gclid=CIbiyqzhqpkCFQ2ZQwodzRy-qQ
even unsupported I would recomend it 

HTH

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red] 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks Dizzi. I ran out of time tonight to look at anything, so think come Sim Sunday I will brave installing the insiminator - scared lol If it all goes bottoms up though, I will just delete the lot and wait for Sims 3   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne Ive got my mum here Sunday but I will be popping on when I can


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Did you explain to her that it was Sim Sunday??  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lol diddnt give me chance  . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I will be thinking of you on Sunday while I am playing!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> I will be thinking of you on Sunday while I am playing!
> 
> Sue


 
Your DH has mail


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

He did mention that there was something there from you!!!     (thank you thank you!)

I haven't had chance to look at it because he has spent the whole evening on the internet looking for a job.  His current contract finishes the end of the month and he is starting to get concerned.  He had an interview today and they phoned to say they offered it to an ex colleague who wants to come back.

Wish there was a motherlode cheat in real life!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Help! Am so useless at this sort of thing. Already hit a problem   Went to download the insiminator (Sim version) and I don't know what folder to actually store it in. Then once I've saved it, what do I do? Use that rar link to download something to open it. When I use that, will it store everything in the right place? I don't get it  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am less of a techie than you Jayne!  Sorry I can't help - hope you sort it out soon.

Didn't have a Sim day today, did some work in the garden this morning and then went to the garden centre this afternoon and got home at 6pm!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

That's ok Sue. I think I've realised it needs to go in the EA games, Sims 2 folder (where other downloads go), but not sure if I'm right and reluctant to just install and have it all go wrong  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Jayne - Mums Just left!

yep the insim can go into your downloads folder ( or a new folder unpack the rar file just like a zip by 
clicking extract here then cut and paste into your download folder )
the actual RAR program can be put in in your "my documents" and opened/installed like you would any other program, 

Hope this helps - 

I will pop back in a bit need a bath/shower!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Dizzi 

Oh grief, what on earth have I done then? 

Ok, I downloaded insimenator into Program Files, EA Games, The Sims 2. I don't have a downloads folder   Also downloaded that free rar opener to same place. Have something called Zango now, whatever the heck that is? Was looking for an extract files thing to click, but couldn't see one. 

Soooo confused  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, I have something called Rapid Share as well


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Where do you put your CC if you dont have a downloads folder 

ok if "zango" has installed then try right clicking on the file you downloaded for insim, 
see if an unzip/unpack/extract option is there.

Oh help!
Just seen rapid share  . . .  

can you give me any links to the program/s your using to unpack the rar file ?


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, all my CC is downloaded via the TSR wizard, so who knows where it goes  Looks like it's all in The Sims 2 folder in Programme Files, EA Games.

I installed the rar thingy from this link you gave me



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Its actually a "rar" file not a zip
> so you need to be able to open this type of file - I had to get a program - and so use this one -
> http://winrar.freedls.info/?gclid=CIbiyqzhqpkCFQ2ZQwodzRy-qQ


and this is where all the Zango and rapid share thing came from. There's no extract files on the Insimenator rar file I downloaded.

Have set the raf file to open though with what I downloaded from the link above.

Am opening Sims game on desk top now (typing on lap top) just to see if what I've muddled together actually works. I can hope 

If all fails, I will just uninstall what I've put on and see what happens. At the end of the day though hun, if it all goes bottoms up, I'm not going to be devestated or anything. I don't like the game as it is - bored of it - so happy enough to get rid and wait for Sims 3 if worst comes to worst. Would be nice to have a go though and see if I can get insimenator to work as do fancy a play with it 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, I'm in a house, and everything just looks normal. Click a person and menus come up the same. Should they be different if Insimenator is installed properly? 

I think I need a way of unpacking the files from the download, but no idea how as there's no 'extract files' option on it. If I compress it, then i get the extract files option, and can extract with the rar file thing, but it just extracts what I compressed, ie. how it came to me when it was downloaded   It's almost as if it's come to me extracted. 

Sorry, not being very technical I know, but I don't really understand it as don't usually extract files myself for anything, and if I have needed to for Sims, then a wizard has done it or it's come as a compressed file and I've been able to just click 'extract files' and win zip or something does it. 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know if it is just my tiredness, but I haven't understood the last 8 posts!  This is a total other language for me!  

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Sue   bless you    

Don't worry though hun, because I don't understand either!   

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ohhhh, think I know what I MAY have done wrong. I do have a downloads folder. It's in my documents, ea games, sims 2, downloads. This is where all the CC is along with Simslice hacks. I was saving it in C drive, Programme Files, EA Games, The Sims 2. There is some CC in here mind    so think that confused me. I am going to try and move the rar file and see if that works. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Jayne* - Ive just clicked my own link to see the program and as I was about to download zango -
my pc picked up a Low security risk 
This is not what I had previously - I suggest you *delete it completely and run a antivirus scan* Just in case! 
- I am so sorry Jayne - when I added that link it was the same as I have 

See if your pc can unpack insim without aditional softwear for now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> WinRAR is a 32-bit Windows version of the RAR archiver -
> a powerful tool which allows you to create, manage and control archive files.
> There are several versions of RAR, for a number of operating environments: Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, DOS, OS/2, MacOS X.


*Jayne* I think I have managed to zip *my copy* to send by email - I will Pm you  
Ive run a scan and its not picked anything up - and it said it was a low risk.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok, I've deleted all Zango stuff and insimenator. 

Think stuff in that link was low risk. My anti virus picked it up as a risk, but I allowed it, and when it was all installed, I think it was just spyware and added an extra toolbar. Nothing major  It was easy to uninstall too. Will run virus scan just in case, but not to worried about it  

Am going to have one more go now of downloading insimenator file, and then balls to it - I'm off to bed!    My Sims game is running as normal. 

If I do manage to successfully install insimenator. Will it be obvious to me when I go into the game that it's there? ie. are menus on sims different? 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Posting at same time. Thanks Dizzi  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.win-rar.com/downloadnow.html

another link if you need it - Phew Thank goodness - blimming spyware/adware  

I hope the insim makes all this stress worthwhile !

On a lighter note - I did manage a play yesterday ( between the rugby) 
and Ive completed the Renovaters delight challenge and got thier daughter 
through uni only cheating a bit in the jnr/senior year 

Pictures to follow ( Jayne you deserve a Sim slideshow treat after tonight! )

Dizzi


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

A slideshow would be fab ta   Def deserved after 3.5 hours of achieving nothing!    No damage done though  

Will def be worth if if I can get insimenator to work I'm sure  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> If I do manage to successfully install insimenator. Will it be obvious to me when I go into the game that it's there? ie. are menus on sims different?


Depends which version you choose to install



> *OBJ version*
> 
> The OBJ (object) version is the "safest" version of the InSimenator.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Am going to try and install your version  

Ta for email 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am going to bed - 6.30 will soon be here 

Heres the second part of the challenge completed in pictures 

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Renovaters%20delight%202/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok, insimenator without doing anything other than downloading to downloads folder doesn't make any difference to game. Will go try installing rar thingy now and see if I get an option to extract files. At the moment, there's no option to even attempt to do this    It doesn't even look like a compressed folder, it's just an icon .........  have emailed you a screenshot so you can see  

x

PS - Night Dizzi


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

YIPEEEE, it works!  

Was actually quite simple in the end once I had the right rar thingy   (just teasing Dizzi   as remember, I put the insimenator file in the wrong place to start with anyhow   ). Thank you for your help hun   Once I downloaded the rar, the icon (that I sent you screen shot of) changed into a pile of books and I was able to extract files. 

Going to have to go to bed now - although it's so tempting to stay up and play now! I won't though. Will have a play tomorrow evening hopefully  

Just had a peek of your slideshow. Fab. Well done  Looks like a good challenge. 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, I LOVE it!   The death is so dramatic   and fab that you can bring them back if you regret it. I feel a Bobby Ewing shower moment coming on    So many other fab features too. How did I ever play sims all these years without it. No wonder I got bored!   

Right, I really am going to bed now! 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sim murders the lot of you!!!!  You should be ahamed!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue - the options with Insim are extensive - think New Name for townies that visit - new levels of fitness - tanned without the expensive holiday Shopping from the comfort of your own home - pregnancy with who ever when ever - the deaths are just a small part of the fun to be had.

Jayne Thank God its in and working! hope you get another chance to play soon 

 to everyone else!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Dizzi - I didn't realise it could be used for anything else other than cold blooded murder!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  - read the wiki insim link  in particular this section 

http://www.sims2wiki.info/wiki.php?title=InSimenator/InSimenator_Machine

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue -  Sorry, prob a bit to enthusiastic about the death of my sims    It's just I was so excited about having something that would do it so instantly, and that now i can have all different coloured ghosts on my lots who behave differently. They can be revived again too if you murder them by mistake   I love that you can shop for clothes without leaving the house. That was always a pain as it took ages for my game to load downtown and then back home again. 

Don't be put off by my troubles last night installing the insimenator either. It really is very simple, and I think so worth it once it's in. Will really enhance your game playing and allow you to shake things up  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.thesimsresource.com/challenges

Link to the challenges - I have now installed the program to track my progress 

On the perfect parent one I have 12/14 
and the renovaters delight I have Just one to get!

Ive added a few more so expect updates later on in the week 

How was everyones Sim weekends 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!

I haven't had chance to Sim this weekend, I will have to soon - as well as getting round to installing that house on my computer (if I can get DH off the computer, I don't want to kick him off as it is important that he finds a job).  Now you mention it, I am in a simming mood, shame I have to go to work!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hows everyone 
Anyone managed some Sim time over easter 

* Completed *
The 'Strapped for Cash' Challenge ( done at the same time as the foster home one ! )
Foster Home Challenge 
The Perfect Parent
Introduction Challenge

Still to do

The Toe Tapper Challenge
Renovator's Delight! ( only one task left ( which Ive done but need to re do with a new "owen"  )
Love Thy Neighbor - Not started
A Glorious Garden! - Not started 
Food, Glorious Food! (one task left)

Back soon with some piccys maybe


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Think I might play later today. Need the escapism! Besides, I've not played since installing the insimenator, and I have some ideas now I don't have to play out long winded scenarios  

Dizzi - Looking forward to seeing some pics. Sounds like you've been busy and having lots of fun  

How is everyone? 

Hope your bank hol weekends are going well. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I went into sim land for an hour this morning but had a migrane this afternoon, so have been asleep on the sofa 
Ive logged in now and have just uploaded the pictures from last nights/todays challenge 

Food, Glorious Food = completed
Also
A Glorious Garden = Pictures 
Objectives were, Gold gardening badge, Max interest in Enviroment & Weather, 
Become a plant sim, Join the garden club, Recieve a perfect garden score & finally Produce a spore !

The pictures show the original challenge lot ( the one you download YUK ) and my version 
I also had Ivana max the nature hobby & get married.
http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Sims%20Challenges/?albumview=slideshow (password the same)


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I have been playing the Sims, on the renovators delight challenge - how addictive! I'm getting a bit fed up of just playing it to fulfill the max. film and literature enthusiasm now though, well, I've still got to max the cuisine and also fishing, but I'm close to those. They've had 4 kids; twin boys, another boy, then a girl. I didn't want them to be pensioners ith young children though, so they've drunk gallons of elixir of life! They're both top of their carreers, Owen of architecure, his lifetime want, Lakia of Adventurer. House is lovely, will have to upload some pics. Annoyingly, it doesn't show up on my TSR Wizard  

Dizzi - LOVE your house, especially the way the greenhouse attaches on. Think I may go and play a bit now actually. . 

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura !! 
Welcome back 
Piccys please for your challenge!  to speed up learning the whole neighbourhood is set to "autmum" for all 4 seasons 
re the wizard showing up took me a couple of tries, but re download the wizard,
and run it before opening the web page and they should show, I still have a couple of glitches but 99% is showing up!
Glad you liked the green house - I confess I love it! works really well in game

No sims time for me this week, head up  hope to get a play after next week 
Hope everyone else is OK  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a flying visit to post my piccys: http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Renovators%20Delight/

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Fab pics Laura  

I'm off right now to get started on a challenge or two  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura Thanks for uploading the pictures  It looks like it was hard work! 
I love this picture -








the blinds are perfect any ideas where they are from ? I also love the nursery shelf, 
and Owens reaction to winning the cooking contest! Looks like my Brother in law 
I also love the dining room, Ive always struggled to place that fireplace, so you have given me an idea for next time!
I am hoping to play at some point this week/end as I am off work,
although organising FIL's funeral and supporting DH is taking a bigger toll, than I had anticipated 

Jayne I hope you get to play out a challenge and share a few piccy's after all it was your birthday  

Sue I know your on holiday, but be sure to book some sims time in when your back,
 to all not mentioned who read or Play

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Aghhh, it's too frustrating! Can't get onto TSR yet again to subscribe because servers are constantly busy!   You'd think they'd have dedicated server for subscriptions like they do subscribers. So, all I've done is created a single sim with 2 dogs and moved her into a mansion. Wanted to download some houses and do some challenges, but can't until TSR works for me. Will get bored again now!  


Dizzi - Big, big   and lots of    too   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne  I cant get on it either - it says 


> Your request is being processed
> 
> The TSR servers are working on processing your request. Due to high load on the database at the moment, this may take up to several minutes.
> 
> This page will reload automatically so there's no need to do that manually to see if the page works now.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne TSR is Loading fine Just now


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks Dizzi  

Just had a look and it seems they've had massive hardware  problems, which were still ongoing earlier today. Site does seem to be running ok now though. To tired to be bothered playing tonight and so may leave it now until the weekend. Hopefully it'll be third time lucky!   

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I know - I am now in the mood now I have read this thread!  Perhaps will try to get some sleep and then play!

Sims 3 is nearly here!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sim Land is calling - Back later


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I played this morning but stopped due to hormonal headache.  DH has now stolen the computer AGAIN!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Funny Sue I couldnt play for  long either


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That surprises me Dizzi!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Will try again tommorrow - I started the Toe Tapper challenge


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

The what?  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.thesimsresource.com/challenges/list

They are really great to play, just print out the goals download the family and play - 
if you want to download the wizard the website keeps a track of the goals and gives you a trophy at completion 
you can even move them out of the downloaded house - just dont change their name 

Morning everyone its SIM SUNDAY 
Back in a bit 
/links


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Gardening challenge!

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Garden%20Challenge/

Not sure whether I'll get a play tonight, have to watch Lost and do some ironing 

Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - have you done the Perfect Parent challenge? There's a teenager who's supposed to have a baby called Madison - but she's at the begnining of her teens - am I missing something?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Laura
yes, Ive done the perfect parent one   
The challenge is for Marsha to have a baby named Madison ( male or female) and reach the other goals 
If I recal correctly I got her a boyfriend in her teens, then diddnt send her to uni so as soon as she was an adult she had a baby . . 
Off to peek at your piccys now - will hunt out my perfect parent ones for you 
Lovely to see you still playing and posting  

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Love that last picture and comment


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

What a cute family!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone else booked Sims 3 release date off work, or am I the only saddo??  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue - Haddnt thought about it  I played at the weekend and had a shudder
when I thought of taking Sims 2 off to load Sims3 and the nightmare that normally follows said procedure !!!

What day is the release and where have you pre- ordered from 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I downloaded the challenge wizard and completed the starter challenge, and downloaded renovaters challenge the other week, but not had chance to start it yet - blooming bejeweled blitz!  

Must admit, I can't wait til Sims 3. I think no matter what I try, I've just had enough with Sims 2 now. Horrified though at the amount of time and money I have spent over the years on it and it's all just going to be forgotten once Sims 3 is out. It's not like it could even be sold for any value now either  

Off to look at Laura's pics now  

Sue/Laura - Who are you on ********? If you'd like to add me as a friend, message me and I'll add you  

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Have just caught up with the thread and you guys can still make me laugh!!

Jayne - I have felt like you for a long while now, just totally bored with it.  Have downloaded a couple of challenges from TSR though to have a bash at.

Dizzi and Sue - Fandabbydozy news to log on to!!!!

Laura - Hi hun!!

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi – just as I thought, I am the only saddo!   

I hate to tell you this hun, but I think that the release date is a day earlier here!   It is out on 4 June here and I think 5 June in UK (Don’t take it out on me, it isn’t my fault!   ).  I think of it as my FF duty to post lots of pictures, just as I did with the last add on pack!  The 5th is my birthday, so I get my prezzie a day earlier   .  It is the only thing I want for my birthday, I have told everyone else to buy stuff for the baby.  I have pre-ordered it from a HMV type store, so I will be queueing up at 9am to pick it up!  I won’t be camping there overnight!   

Jayne, I know what you mean about Sims 2, I have started playing a bit lately, but I went through a stage where I was just bored by it.  I wanted to do something different, perhaps I am just limited by my own imagination!    Another Bejeweled addict!  I will PM you with my ******** name!  I find that is easier as there is only one of me!

Hi Michelle and Laura!!

Sue


----------

